# There was such a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters



## Jackdaws

A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences. 

Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
31 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

bus ker de bhai ab . jazbati hony ka time nhi ye . ramzan ke bad party hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

Imran Khan said:


> bus ker de bhai ab . jazbati hony ka time nhi ye . ramzan ke bad party hogi


Ha, things are OK in Bom. Nowhere near as bad as in the North. Just that it's super depressing being stuck at home and being bombarded with forwards and messages on how bad things are in many parts of the country.


----------



## Imran Khan

*india get well soon* 













*so i can troll you again  *

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.




Chinese see us as both a foreign people and an enemy...So our misfortune won't tug at their heart strings ...probably the Chinese would react differently if Vietnam came down with a catastrophe (may it never come to pass)


Pakistanis see us as cousins (may be not brothers but enough adjacency) and enemy...Our misfortune would be too much for them to ignore.......................for heaven's sake, we enjoy their songs and they our movies.....I wonder where there is so much cultural crossover between two bitter enemies


This is how I feel

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Invicta

Imran Khan said:


> *india get well soon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *so i can troll you again *
> 
> View attachment 738493


Amen to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Chinese see us as both a foreign people and an enemy...So our misfortune won't tug at their heart strings ...probably the Chinese would react differently if Vietnam came down with a catastrophe (may it never come to pass)
> 
> 
> Pakistanis see us as cousins (may be not brothers but enough adjacency) and enemy...Our misfortune would be too much for them to ignore...
> 
> 
> This is how I feel


i feel so many chinese member did not show any mercy on situation in india . it seems we have different values of life and death in south asia and china dear .

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Nomad40

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


I thought you left PDF?


Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Chinese see us as both a foreign people and an enemy...So our misfortune won't tug at their heart strings ...probably the Chinese would react differently if Vietnam came down with a catastrophe (may it never come to pass)
> 
> 
> Pakistanis see us as cousins (may be not brothers but enough adjacency) and enemy...Our misfortune would be too much for them to ignore.......................for heaven's sake, we enjoy their songs and they our movies.....I wonder where there is so much cultural crossover between two bitter enemies
> 
> 
> This is how I feel


well there is different parts of Pakistan with different cultural philosophies.

surely a lot of punjab's culture is based on India's culture and also majority of sindh. It is very different to the west of Pakistan.

Innocent human life is Innocent human life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Jackdaws said:


> Ha, things are OK in Bom. Nowhere near as bad as in the North.



By North it's mostly around Delhi ncr situation is bad, my friend works in Noida he told in Western UP situation was bad at the start but after Railways started running oxygen express bringing In oxygen from industrial plants in jharkhand situation has improved quite a bit over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> I thought you left PDF?
> 
> well there is different parts of Pakistan with different cultural philosophies.
> 
> surely a lot of punjab's culture is based on India's culture and also majority of sindh. It is very different to the west of Pakistan.
> 
> Innocent human life is Innocent human life.


Nah, would hardly post here though. Now that I am stuck at home for a while there is only so much Netflix one can watch.


INS_Vikramaditya said:


> By North it's mostly around Delhi ncr situation is bad, my friend works in Noida he told in Western UP situation was bad at the start but after Railways started running oxygen express bringing In oxygen from industrial plants in jharkhand situation has improved quite a bit over here.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Nomad40

Jackdaws said:


> Nah, would hardly post here though. Now that I am stuck at home for a while there is only so much Netflix one can watch.
> 
> That's good to hear.


go flying rent a 172 or the many diamonds in India.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Imran Khan said:


> i feel so many chinese member did not show any mercy on situation in india . it seems we have different values of life and death in south asia and china dear .




China's population centres are wayyy far from India....Distance matters when it comes to evoking concerns among the population of another nation....and the racial difference on both side of the Himalayas is huge...partly influenced by the Himalayan disease border... (pure South Asians donot feel comfortable living above 2,000 metres in height) while pure Mongoloids donot come down lower than 1600 metres due to the low immunity to diseases prevalent in subcontinent......

and Pakistani culture even if not identical is for the most part recognizable for majority of Indians....major Pakistani population centres are also below 500 kms from many major population centres of India, beating inter-city distances within India in many cases

Many might might try to insinuate that Mongoloids may have lower empathy towards other human beings..But I donot think that's the case...When the Iranian conjoined twins lost their battle during surgery in 2003, Singaporean Chinese were crying inconsolably on the streets....we all saw those pictures on TV

The bigger problem is China is under the sway of Legalism. And worship of the State precedes everything, even if that means sensitivity towards fellow man's suffering is disregarded.....This is much different than Confucianism which takes a much kinder, balanced approach towards inter-human relationships

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surya 1

Imran Khan said:


> i feel so many chinese member did not show any mercy on situation in india . it seems we have different values of life and death in south asia and china dear .



It is because their lives had never been treated as valuable in china . Had you seen the videoes of how Chinese police treat them when there was a corona in China? Worse than animals. Now they are bragging here that India has no oxygen. We do not lock people to die in the homes inspite worse situation. They had always been treated like animals by their regime. When Japan attacked them in Nanking, their army ran away leaving their citizens on mercy of Japanes, who oppress them in worst manner. Mao ran 4 lest csmpsign in which 40 million people died. When the people are treated like this for generations, they become like what Chines are today. I think, basically they are very good people. If they enjoy freedom and democracy like subcontinent people, they will come out to be very nice human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

It's good to have such threads too. We are bashing each other 24/7 and all we get is a bad mood out of this. We share history together, the same rulers, the same colonizer and we speak the same language (the differences and conflicts are for another thread).

China is a nihilistic culture now (it had an amazing culture in pre-communist times) and people are not "warm" like in IN, PK or BD. You can check video footage on YouTube on how the average Chinese behaves when a fellow citizen is in need. That's shocking!

India and Pakistan don't act like real enemies, it's more a "frenemy" kind of relationship. We randomly shell our border in Kashmir and curse each other but nobody wants a major conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Iltutmish said:


> It's good to have such threads too. We are bashing each other 24/7 and all we get is a bad mood out of this. We share history together, the same rulers, the same colonizer and we speak the same language (the differences and conflicts are for another thread).
> 
> China is a nihilistic culture now (it had an amazing culture in pre-communist times) and people are not "warm" like in IN, PK or BD. You can check video footage on YouTube on how the average Chinese behaves when a fellow citizen is in need. That's shocking!
> 
> India and Pakistan don't act like real enemies, it's more a "frenemy" kind of relationship. We randomly shell our border in Kashmir and curse each other but nobody wants a major conflict.





Exactly this is why I keep quitting PDF from time to time...the toll on mental health becomes too much....................................the moment bad mental health due to the tone in the forum affects your real world relationships, that's the time to quit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

@Jackdaws 

No person can sit and watch the current suffering of the common man - be it Indian Muslim Hindu - we bleed and feel pain in the same manner. I have friends and associates in India suffering today - how could anyone smirk at watching this suffering. Perhaps its the platform of the internet giving wind to idiots gloating.

I remember a few years ago a hundred soldiers in Pakistan losing their lives in an avalanche tragedy. Many an Indian were celebrating on the net - the real indians that i knew bent over backwards to show their support.
I will suggest dont give the trolls and those that smirk the pleasure release - ignore. I see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


Waiting for a day when those sentiments will be reciprocated by other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Jackdaws said:


> there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters


And so there should be. Covid does not respect borders. in two weeks Lahore could be looking like New Delhi. Some of those reports are difficult to watch. And I hope Pakistan and India work together to fight this pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Reichsmarschall said:


> Waiting for a day when those sentiments will be reciprocated by other side.


We stand with humanity. 
Whole India mourned after Pakistan school attack
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-30510242
Across schools in India, students participated in prayer sessions and observed a two-minute silence to show their support to Pakistani children.
"It's horrible what has happened. I cannot even begin to imagine what their families must be going through. I want to tell my friends in Pakistan that they should not bow to terror. They have to be strong. More and more should go to schools to defy this threat," Delhi school student Shivek Endlaw told the BBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

You are playing the victim card now? Stop acting like a crying baby, how did you people mocked at Wuhan and what's even worse, your govt banned all exporting medical materials to China during early 2020, we do have memory.
Now, man up and admitted the failure not as a government, but as a nation, large rally, million gathers to celebrate Hindu festival, every one of you is responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Pakistanis see us as cousins


**** no.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> We stand with humanity.
> Whole India mourned after Pakistan school attack
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-30510242
> Across schools in India, students participated in prayer sessions and observed a two-minute silence to show their support to Pakistani children.
> "It's horrible what has happened. I cannot even begin to imagine what their families must be going through. I want to tell my friends in Pakistan that they should not bow to terror. They have to be strong. More and more should go to schools to defy this threat," Delhi school student Shivek Endlaw told the BBC.


I'm talking about this India.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

How cleverly and with subterfuge, the poster has praised some Pakistani members and their posts, most of them were showing mirror to India, and questioning the govt response and earlier bragging... pharmacy of the world lies.


And here demonizing China and the Chinese fraternity of PDF here, knowing Pakistanis will like it, and press the like button inadvertently.

And the OP is known for writing vitriol against China and Chinese people, and to create wedge between Pakistani people and China, a brotherly country.

Don't fall to the duplicity, don't like the post, remove the like button, as Chinese will think bad about Pakistanis liking bad things about China.

Nobody is helping Pakistan in all spheres of life as China, from vaccines to missiles, from CPEC to Dams, power plants, JF 17...nuclear power plants, agriculture.

Don't be so obtuse and naive... people easily fall to fake praise and appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ssethii

This is a prime example of how Pakistanis are trying their bury the past and move forward with India as a neighbor, Indians choose to ignore this feeling and perceive it as a weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Reichsmarschall said:


> Waiting for a day when those sentiments will be reciprocated by other side.


The OP is a China hater... haven't you read his earlier post's...don't like the first Post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

N.Siddiqui said:


> How cleverly and with subterfuge, the poster has praised some Pakistani members and their posts, most of them were showing mirror to India, and questioning the govt response and earlier bragging... pharmacy of the world lies.
> 
> 
> And here demonizing China and the Chinese fraternity of PDF here, knowing Pakistanis will like it, and press the like button inadvertently.
> 
> And the OP is known for writing vitriol against China and Chinese people, and to create wedge between Pakistani people and China, a brotherly country.
> 
> Don't fall to the duplicity, don't like the post, remove the like button, as Chinese will think bad about Pakistanis liking bad things about China.
> 
> Nobody is helping Pakistan in all spheres of life as China, from vaccines to missiles, from CPEC to Dams, power plants, JF 17...nuclear power plants, agriculture.
> 
> Don't be so obtuse and naive... people easily fall to fake praise and appreciation.


Only western residents hace a sense of hate against China due to constant western media propaganda fed on a minute to minute basis it is dizzying. 

Pakistan thanks China for all assistance it has sent and helping in obvious and not so obvious ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N.Siddiqui

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> We stand with humanity.
> Whole India mourned after Pakistan school attack
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-30510242
> Across schools in India, students participated in prayer sessions and observed a two-minute silence to show their support to Pakistani children.
> "It's horrible what has happened. I cannot even begin to imagine what their families must be going through. I want to tell my friends in Pakistan that they should not bow to terror. They have to be strong. More and more should go to schools to defy this threat," Delhi school student Shivek Endlaw told the BBC.



APS school attack that killed 144 school children were sponsored and financed, and planned by Indian RAW, through the proxies like TTP and NDS...

Ajit Doval had talked about it...

This was a foregone conclusion.


Enigma SIG said:


> Only western residents hace a sense of hate against China due to constant western media propaganda fed on a minute to minute basis it is dizzying.
> 
> Pakistan thanks China for all assistance it has sent and helping in obvious and not so obvious ways.


Look at PDF Pakistanis liking the hate material against China...fooled here by the poster


Imran Khan said:


> bus ker de bhai ab . jazbati hony ka time nhi ye . ramzan ke bad party hogi


Read the second para of the post by @Jackdaws 

Hate vitriol for China was obvious...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Mirage Battle Commander said:


> go flying rent a 172 or the many diamonds in India.


Thanks.


IblinI said:


> You are playing the victim card now? Stop acting like a crying baby, how did you people mocked at Wuhan and what's even worse, your govt banned all exporting medical materials to China during early 2020, we do have memory.
> Now, man up and admitted the failure not as a government, but as a nation, large rally, million gathers to celebrate Hindu festival, every one of you is responsible.


Don't lie 









India sends special flight with medical relief to China - ET HealthWorld


China on Wednesday permitted India to send its special flight with around 15 tonnes of medical relief to Wuhan, the epicentre of the coronavirus epide..




health.economictimes.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

It's not every day when I sit down to pray and end up praying for the common folk in India. I've been doing so recently.

There is nothing funny about the tragedy that is unfolding there and it could easily have been any of us caught in the same.

And I hope every one does realize that even though our discussions and conversations can often be pretty sour including harsh exchanges on these Internet platforms. All of my interactions with Indians in real have always been pretty good. And I for one do come across several Indians on a daily basis in Real Life.
So trolling or fighting or whatever people, keep it to the forums, don't allow it to make a real hole in your heart that makes you start hating people who many of you have never encountered in real.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

N.Siddiqui said:


> How cleverly and with subterfuge, the poster has praised some Pakistani members and their posts, most of them were showing mirror to India, and questioning the govt response and earlier bragging... pharmacy of the world lies.
> 
> 
> And here demonizing China and the Chinese fraternity of PDF here, knowing Pakistanis will like it, and press the like button inadvertently.
> 
> And the OP is known for writing vitriol against China and Chinese people, and to create wedge between Pakistani people and China, a brotherly country.
> 
> Don't fall to the duplicity, don't like the post, remove the like button, as Chinese will think bad about Pakistanis liking bad things about China.
> 
> Nobody is helping Pakistan in all spheres of life as China, from vaccines to missiles, from CPEC to Dams, power plants, JF 17...nuclear power plants, agriculture.
> 
> Don't be so obtuse and naive... people easily fall to fake praise and appreciation.


I've never hidden my dislike for China. Au contraire I was pointing out that it was Chinese posters who were acting to create more hate between Indian and Pakistani posters with their schadenfreude. Anyways, interpret it as you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iltutmish

War Thunder said:


> So trolling or fighting or whatever people, keep it to the forums, don't allow it to make it a real hole in your heart that makes you start hating people who many of you have never encountered in real.


Preach brother...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

N.Siddiqui said:


> APS school attack that killed 144 school children were sponsored and financed, and planned by Indian RAW, through the proxies like TTP and NDS...
> 
> Ajit Doval had talked about it...
> 
> This was a foregone conclusion.
> 
> Look at PDF Pakistanis liking the hate material against China...fooled here by the poster
> 
> Read the second para of the post by @Jackdaws
> 
> Hate vitriol for China was obvious...




Tbh mate, he or any other Indian doesn't need to tell me to like or hate China.
I don't have a very high opinion of the Chinese and for obvious reasons. Some of you just like to act like Ostriches with your heads in the sand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


wishing good health and recovery for all facing this pandemic in India and Pakistan.
humbling scenes in India may god have mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Iltutmish

Jackdaws said:


> I've never hidden my dislike for China. Au contraire I was pointing out that it was Chiense posters who were acting to create more hate between Indian and Pakistani posters with their schadenfreude. Anyways, interpret it as you like.


Chinese have an alien culture and their communist mindset is contrary to our religious mindset(s). As I said earlier, my only beef with India is their treatment of Muslims in their country (not the topic here, I am just making a point!). I would rather have better ties with India than with the Chinese. 

My personal opinion is also that the Hindu-Muslim enmity was fueled by the British, they politicized and polarized us even more. We have also a bloody history without the Brits but even "evil" emperors like Aurangzeb employed many Hindus and protected their rights after paying Jizya. 

I have a dream of a peaceful South Asia. But for this we have to overcome - no, don't have a whishy-whashy identity, Hindus stay Hindu and Muslim stay Muslim with all the rules in place - our political differences. Respect each other, no BS talking about the religion of the other, no stupid remarks about skin colour and for the love of god stop the reading the comment sections .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

didn't you know....@windjammer is a close friend. We (he) are planning to break bread together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Jackdaws said:


> I've never hidden my dislike for China. Au contraire I was pointing out that it was Chiense posters who were acting to create more hate between Indian and Pakistani posters with their schadenfreude. Anyways, interpret it as you like.




China is a friend, a strongest ally, all weather friend, india is a sworn enemy of Pakistan, will ever be.

So this is absolutely out of question that India with bots like you can create any wedge between Pakistan and China.

Some or rather many PDF members here don't interact with Chinese members, I do...so they don't know much.


India has earlier and will again backstab Pakistan and bleed the country at the first opportunity. Your subterfuge and deceitful fake praise don't mean anything.

The only reason Pakistani interact with indians are the common culture and more common animosity and hatred.

And China and Pakistan knew it, people who matters in the government and military, not some naive morons here.


War Thunder said:


> Tbh mate, he or any other Indian doesn't need to tell me to like or hate China.
> I don't have a very high opinion of the Chinese and for obvious reasons. Some of you just like to act like Ostriches with your heads in the sand.


Pak military and Pakistan govt and people think otherwise.

You are free to hold your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARMalik

Don't fall for this gimmick from the indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

N.Siddiqui said:


> China is a friend, a strongest ally, all weather friend, india is a sworn enemy of Pakistan, will ever be.
> 
> So this is absolutely out of question that India with bots like you can create any wedge between Pakistan and China.
> 
> Some or rather many PDF members here don't interact with Chinese members, I do...so they don't know much.
> 
> 
> India has earlier and will again backstab Pakistan and bleed the country at the first opportunity. Your subterfuge and deceitful fake praise don't mean anything.
> 
> The only reason Pakistani interact with indians are the common culture and more common animosity and hatred.
> 
> And China and Pakistan knew it, people who matters in the government and military, not some naive morons here.
> 
> Pak military and Pakistan govt and people think otherwise.
> 
> You are free to hold your opinion.


OK.


----------



## Surya 1

Irfan Baloch said:


> wishing good health and recovery for all facing this pandemic in India and Pakistan.
> humbling scenes in India may god have mercy.



Sir,

whenever you write even a couple of sentences, your cherecter and how sensible human being you are can be seen. May god bless you and I wish that there are more human beings like you on this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

Reichsmarschall said:


> I'm talking about this India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


You know our media, it's all for the trp, it's the game of hate they play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ARMalik said:


> Don't fall for this gimmick from the indians.


Many idiots have fallen to the fake praise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> APS school attack that killed 144 school children were sponsored and financed, and planned by Indian RAW, through the proxies like TTP and NDS...
> 
> Ajit Doval had talked about it...


What will RAW gain by targeting children? Comeon you can't be serious here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> You know our media, it's all for the trp, it's the game of hate they play.


Media is a reflection of the society not something in isolation.

Media reflects people thoughts.

And this is nothing, there are hundreds of videos and articles demonizing and bashing Pakistan and people more.

Social media is full with hateful material by Indians for Pakistan.


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> What will RAW gain by targeting children? Comeon you can't be serious here!


Deaths and destruction... vendetta and revenge.

Don't be so naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARMalik

N.Siddiqui said:


> Many idiots have fallen to the fake praise.



You are correct since unfortunately lot of Pakistan awam lacks critical thinking skills, *and specially have a lot of inferiority complex*. So when they hear any praise from white men or some fraud indians, they feel over the moon to be getting any recognition even if it is fraud one. *It is going to take many decades for Pakistan people to reach the level of maturity like the Turkish nation for example. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> Media is a reflection of the society not something in isolation.
> 
> Media reflects people thoughts.
> 
> And this is nothing, there are hundreds of videos and articles demonizing and bashing Pakistan and people more.
> 
> Social media is full with hateful material by Indians for Pakistan.
> 
> Deaths and destruction... vendetta and revenge.
> 
> Don't be so naive.


The same can be said for many Pakistanis who hate India to the core, but will hating and spreading hate help anyone? You mean to say the country where schools all around observed silence in respect to the departed after Pakistan school attack, the same country planned the attacks and all of us hate you blindly? Media runs on hate, the gullible will easily fall for it and that's what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.




Because people are people. And in the case of Pakistan and India we have a shared history, language and culture.

This coming from an adherent hardcore pak 1st patriot.

I personally have nothing against Indians.... I just want them to leave us the f alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Musings said:


> Whats fake about humans dying? At this moment i want to put our grievance to one side and just for a moment and understand we cry the same we bleed the same and right now innocent people are losing their lives - kids are losing their parents and its quite heartbreaking to see people dying outside hospitals.
> 
> Its simply heartbreaking - yet you sir want to make it about fake? Please educate me and tell me how anyone in their right minds is not sad at the loss of innocent lives?


Read the OP first Post second paragraph of poster ,@Jackdaws

How can people be so naive to the point of being morons.

He is a Chinese hater...our best friend is China.

Just read it ...


Clutch said:


> Because people are people. And in the case of Pakistan and India we have a shared history, language and culture.
> 
> This coming from an adherent hardcore pak 1st patriot.
> 
> I personally have nothing against Indians.... I just want them to leave us the f alone.


Don't fall to the praise, read the first Post second paragraph.


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> The same can be said for many Pakistanis who hate India to the core, but will hating and spreading hate help anyone? You mean to say the country where schools all around observed silence in respect to the departed after Pakistan school attack, the same country planned the attacks and all of us hate you blindly? Media runs on hate, the gullible will easily fall for it and that's what they want.


Indian establishment, the south block, the RAW, other intelligence network, their RSS ideology of not accepting Pakistan as a sovereign state, has nothing to do with indians in general, but they support the govt.

Common Indians themselves are caught in the rigmarole of higher powerful people in India breathing down their neck. They need some respite rather...

The difference and animosity is from the people who rule india....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.



save these fake crocodile tears for your bollywood audition and the casting couches. indians universally cheer their brutality in Kashmir and Pakistanis killed by indian sponsored terrorsts, and openly talk of war on all their TV channels (all the 'ghus ke maray ge' bakwaas).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> Indian establishment, the south block, the RAW, other intelligence network, their RSS ideology of not accepting Pakistan as a sovereign state, has nothing to do with indians in general, but they support the govt.
> 
> Common Indians themselves are caught in the rigmarole of higher powerful people in India breathing down their neck. They need some respite rather...
> 
> The difference and animosity is from the people who rule india....


Well by your previous posts it was surely looking you were blaming the common Indian, not the establishment. Thanks for the clarification though. As far as the establishment is concerned noone ever questioned the legitimacy of Pakistan as a state. It's our disputes that puts us at loggerheads with each other, disputes that should be peacefully resolved.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Well by your previous posts it was surely looking you were blaming the common Indian, not the establishment. Thanks for the clarification though. As far as the establishment is concerned noone ever questioned the legitimacy of Pakistan as a state. It's our disputes that puts us at loggerheads with each other, disputes that should be peacefully resolved.


It matters though, common people selects the government.

Like Modi was elected by the common Indians knowing his past and Gujarat massacre.

Similarly Indians don't question the high-handedness by the forces killing Kashmiris...the leader is as the junta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Surya 1

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> What will RAW gain by targeting children? Comeon you can't be serious here!



They don't have any proof yet they keep repeating this rant for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> It matters though, common people selects the government.
> 
> Like Modi was elected by the common Indians knowing his past and Gujarat massacre.
> 
> Similarly Indians don't question the high-handedness by the forces killing Kashmiris...the leader is as the junta.


The common Indian didn't vote for BJP for their handling of the situation during Gujarat riots or Kashmir. 
The common Indian is given a dream, a dream for a better life, a dream for a better economy, a promise of security from foreign aggression, and many such. All these factors influence the people. At the end of the day, the common man is just trying to make ends meet and have a good life. This doesn't make the person instantly a Pakistan/Muslim hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Invicta

This is a nice thread showing the humanity that exists within humans. To those decrying this and questioning ulterior motives I ask you this.
What satisfaction do you get seeing common people suffer?
Are you so dead inside that you cannot empathise seeing the suffering these poor people are going through?

How hard is it to appreciate a nice gesture and rise above hatred to acknowledge someone's pain and suffering - you struggle with that - yet you call yourself a true Muslim, a follower of the last prophet?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VkdIndian

Imran Khan said:


> i feel so many chinese member did not show any mercy on situation in india . it seems we have different values of life and death in south asia and china dear .


I have never come across any Chinese FM ever conveying any human angle on any crisis in Pakistan or India. In recent tragedy when few lives were lost in Pakistan in a terrorist attack, none of them had anything to say.

I guess it is the value system here vs that part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


Bhai to be honest not just Chinese members. Some Indian members (one was Rajesh something) started slapping on Pakistani’s faces telling us our help and good will is not required and we better take care of our problems that are bigger.

Then there were others who were counting down days from TLP protest and were hoping and telling us that same chaos is coming our way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Surya 1 said:


> They don't have any proof yet they keep repeating this rant for years.


Just because you are the new darling of the west and as a result they turn a blind eye to all your misdeeds does not mean there is no evidence. The evidence of Indian involvement in terrorism inside pakistan has been shared with the world in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surya 1

IceCold said:


> Just because you are the new darling of the west and as a result they turn a blind eye to all your misdeeds does not mean there is no evidence. The evidence of Indian involvement in terrorism inside pakistan has been shared with the world in general.



Which of your zgdncy has ptovided proof of India'S involvement in killing of Children by RAW? To brag, to lie to use loose language has brcome your charecter. Nonody takes an idiot like you seriously.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

VkdIndian said:


> I have never come across any Chinese FM ever conveying any human angle on any crisis in Pakistan or India. In recent tragedy when few lives were lost in Pakistan in a terrorist attack, none of them had anything to say.
> 
> I guess it is the value system here vs that part of the world.


Pakistan was singled out as a country India didn't show the vaccine maitri and no coronavirus vaccine was given to Pakistan by India.

China has donated many millions jabs of covid-19 vaccine to Pakistan.

Has helped in local production of coronavirus vaccines starting next month, there is a thread about it.

The thing is China doesn't believe in talks, they do things discreetly and quietly.

More like walking the talk.










Pakistan to begin local vaccine production from May


UAE and german sinopharm study show efficacy with 2 doses upto 85-90% But I think single dose of 65-75 % eficacy cansinobio strategy is better Yes but what was the efficacy with single dose? Did they even measure that? If Pakistan is planning to use that strategy then it needs to know...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IceCold

Surya 1 said:


> Which of your zgdncy has ptovided proof of India'S involvement in killing of Children by RAW? To brag, to lie to use loose language has brcome your charecter. Nonody takes an idiot like you seriously.


First of all at least learn to proofread your post before pressing the reply button. 
Secondly where have i used loose language in my post? Care to highlight?
As for lying this is an indian trademark not ours. The chanakya ideology which you follow itself is based on deceiving and lying. So stop fooling around, because nobody else is buying your shit today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

When humans are born we are well natured. All our flaws are taught to us by society. Before we know identity we know only humanity. 

Anyone who loses that basic humanity is not human anymore. If an Indian soldier dies in Kashmir I have no remorse for them, they were there to oppress my people. I can however empathise with the family who has lost a son/father/brother - that is normal. 

There is a distinction between sympathy and empathy, but human beings should be able to aknowledge either at the loss of life. To feel apathy or even joy at such events is inhumane. 

The reactions Pakistani's have had are both in our human nature, part of our culture and of course - what we are taught by our religion. Our Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) led many armies into battle and saw many victories, but there is no record of him expressing glee at the passing of an enemy. He is our example. 

The Sufi poet Mian Muhammad Baskh wrote "dushman mare te khushi na kariye, sajna vi mar jana". 

===

This forum is an odd place, it brings out the worst in people. It's not the forum per se, it's the anonomity of the internet, coupled with the subject matter and the reactions to triggers. A lot of people here are young, a lot of people here have ego problems, and it only takes a few instigators to cause trouble. 

The internet has made the whole worlds information available to everyone. I suggest Indian members take some time to review how Pakistani media as a whole portrays India and how Indian media portrays Pakistan. The rhetoric of hate has seeped deep into your society, to a point where it is difficult to distinguish between extremist and mainstream views.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varunastra

N.Siddiqui said:


> Pakistan was singled out as a country India didn't show the vaccine maitri and no coronavirus vaccine was given to Pakistan by India.
> 
> China has donated many millions jabs of covid-19 vaccine to Pakistan.
> 
> Has helped in local production of coronavirus vaccines starting next month, there is a thread about it.
> 
> The thing is China doesn't believe in talks, they do things discreetly and quietly.
> 
> More like walking the talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan to begin local vaccine production from May
> 
> 
> UAE and german sinopharm study show efficacy with 2 doses upto 85-90% But I think single dose of 65-75 % eficacy cansinobio strategy is better Yes but what was the efficacy with single dose? Did they even measure that? If Pakistan is planning to use that strategy then it needs to know...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Pakistan didn't ask for our vaccines
https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...navirus-vaccines-mea/articleshow/80410234.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Pakistan didn't ask for our vaccines
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/po...navirus-vaccines-mea/articleshow/80410234.cms


Did other countries requested, India took the lead and offered vaccines to many poor countries.

And looking at the current situation Pakistan couldn't request it.


----------



## Curious_Guy

I have seen many common Pakistanis sad & praying for indians during this crona crisis 

Praying for speedy recovery of everyome inflicted with this menace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

N.Siddiqui said:


> Pakistan was singled out as a country India didn't show the vaccine maitri and no coronavirus vaccine was given to Pakistan by India.
> 
> China has donated many millions jabs of covid-19 vaccine to Pakistan.
> 
> Has helped in local production of coronavirus vaccines starting next month, there is a thread about it.
> 
> The thing is China doesn't believe in talks, they do things discreetly and quietly.
> 
> More like walking the talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan to begin local vaccine production from May
> 
> 
> UAE and german sinopharm study show efficacy with 2 doses upto 85-90% But I think single dose of 65-75 % eficacy cansinobio strategy is better Yes but what was the efficacy with single dose? Did they even measure that? If Pakistan is planning to use that strategy then it needs to know...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Wish Pakistan best of luck in vaccine production and good health of Pakistani people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jackdaws

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> save these fake crocodile tears for your bollywood audition and the casting couches. indians universally cheer their brutality in Kashmir and Pakistanis killed by indian sponsored terrorsts, and openly talk of war on all their TV channels (all the 'ghus ke maray ge' bakwaas).


Well, I am thankful to those Pakistanis who have supported us in these dark times nonetheless. I can't stop Arnab from shouting on his channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


But you Indians drew 1st blood. Calling it the Chinese virus etc. You said Pakistan will die a corona death. You are lucky that Pakistan saw you as neighbours and human particularly how you treat Muslims in India and how barbaric you are in Kashmir. Maybe this is a lesson to you all. Your worst enemy isn't Pakistan or China is you Hindus and bjp and rss


Surya 1 said:


> Wish Pakistan best of luck in vaccine production and good health of Pakistani people.


Same for you and your family and all the good people of India.


Jackdaws said:


> Well, I am thankful to those Pakistanis who have supported us in these dark times nonetheless. I can't stop Arnab from shouting on his channel.


Well we are all human. You don't deserve corona. No one does

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Time for something lighthearted..around 1:30 into the video they also talk of Peshawar and Peshawari hospitality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Imran Khan said:


> i feel so many chinese member did not show any mercy on situation in india . it seems we have different values of life and death in south asia and china dear .



After WW2 Chinese families raised the abandoned Japanese children of their retreating soldiers. We helped the children of our own oppressors.

Don't ever fucking tell us about the values of life and death.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

FairAndUnbiased said:


> After WW2 Chinese families raised the abandoned Japanese children of their retreating soldiers. We helped the children of our own oppressors.
> 
> Don't ever fucking tell us about the values of life and death.



China was more Confucian based then...It is more Legalism based now.....a wide chasm


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Time for something lighthearted..around 1:30 into the video they also talk of Peshawar and Peshawari hospitality


Seen this video, many of his Pakistan series and indians.

This video comments are good praising the child Zak waheed.

In other videos many useless comments bordering on hatred by Indians.

Like if Karl Rock has praised the Pakistan hospitality, and that the cleanliness is better than India, roads are better, chai tastes better...

Indians have jumped into the comments section and started bashing and demonizing him and Pakistan.

Some added he always praise Pakistan over India, though not true, should live in Pakistan.

Can't take criticism.
Can't bear with Pakistan appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> China was more Confucian based then...It is more Legalism based now.....a wide chasm



Confucius also said: “以德报怨，何以报德？以直报怨，以德报德”

“If you repay insult with kindness, how do you repay kindness? Repay insult with justice, repay kindness with kindness.”

btw, Indians struck first wrt covid insults. I posted proof a few days ago. The Indian cries out in pain as he strikes you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

To explain it better...

India is a bitch, but she’s our bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

N.Siddiqui said:


> Seen this video, many of his Pakistan series and indians.
> 
> This video comments are good praising the child Zak waheed.
> 
> In other videos many useless comments bordering on hatred by Indians.
> 
> Like if Karl Rock has praised the Pakistan hospitality, and that the cleanliness is better than India, roads are better, chai tastes better...
> 
> Indians have jumped into the comments section and started bashing and demonizing him and Pakistan.
> 
> Some added he always praise Pakistan over India, though not true, should live in Pakistan.
> 
> Can't take criticism.
> Can't bear with Pakistan appreciation.




Pakistan is cleaner, better roads ...these things I would not deny .......I hope @Indus Pakistan can back me up on this give a much more insightful comment

1) Pakistan has lower population density

2) Pakistan had extra built up wealth due to better economic progress than India till 2000

3) A lot of Pakistani rich are landed rich or "khandaani" rich and take ownership of the land they live in...this leads to better infrastructure ..

4) Sense of ownership of the land is low in India probably due to the caste system

5) May be culturally Pakistanis are slightly cleaner than Indians (though this changes drastically as you cross Bangalore and south of it..or east of Shiliguri and north of Delhi)

6) because of extra humidity, wetness India would need exactly twice as Pakistan's GDP per capita nominal to look as clean and beautiful as Pakistan...this figure may rise to three times Pakistan's GDP per capita nominal in case of Bangladesh

7) Higher usage of infrastructure leads to much faster wear and tear in India

8) India's rich are noveau rich and are way more interested in parking wealth outside of India (way higher than Pakistan)


these are all the reasons I can think of i would also like @jamahir and some BD posters to comment on my take, if they donot want to tear me out alive @Bilal9 @Atlas 



That said hygiene levels of BD is second to none in South Asia when it comes toilet access

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

on the one hand Indian and Pakistani want to kill each other and here they are praying for each other, this is very confusing for me 

🤢

@Imran Khan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> I'm talking about this India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I remember an Indian anchor/journalist praying the Pakistan journalist gets covid during a debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*COVID-19: Pakistan allows over-flight of EU aid plane to India*
Read more At:








COVID-19: Pakistan allows over-flight of EU aid plane to India


Islamabad [Pakistan], April 29 (ANI): In a rare friendly gesture, Pakistan on Thursday allowed the over-flight of the European Union (EU) plane, delivering medical supplies to India to tackle COVID-19 crisis.




www.aninews.in






*China blocks shipment carrying medical assistance to India*









China blocks shipment carrying medical assistance to India; Over 80 lakh people register for vaccination; more


As the world comes forward to help India combat the second wave of Covid-19, China has stopped the shipment carrying medical assistance to India. China cited a cargo ban order to block the shipment.




www.indiatoday.in





thank you Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

How fun. Someone with no experience automatically calling Chinese people all of us cold and hateful. Are you sure that's not yourself? Any Chinese person could also say the same about all Indians and they would be wrong.

This whole thing is such a cheap propaganda tactic. Declare own version of facts like Chinese people are cold they are enjoying our suffering when Indians were talking about killing and raping chinkis with delight. I only see Chinese people donating and feeling bad for India but also some of us feel India talks and acts all day one way and then when the disaster hits them, they are here telling Pakistanis how nice Pakistanis are compared to nasty chinkis lol.

I remember reading Indians laughing at violence on Chinese people. Enjoying idea of Chinese dam breaking and killing people. Reminding Chinese members how the Japanese treated Chinese people and that it will be repeated. **** you all and your mind games. Enjoy your shit. Who needs friends and enemies like this. I hope China keeps our distance not just from India but also the Pakistanis who so quickly spit on China when no Chinese bother to hurt Pakistan or talk against it with so much poison.

I hope India gets better from covid. I hope all the truths of covid become revealed. But just like the false accusing of Chinese people eating bats is the reason. I'm sure all the devil's liars will come up with some corrupt version of the story again. We can only defend ourselves from our enemies and do right for us. Who cares about fools and your BJP trolls. You think there is only warmth in south asian people? That's only something a stupid person or really cold person thinks.

But enjoy yourselves. There is so much self fooling and lying I could say in South Asian culture. So much it's more than unbearable to the point of funny because only you suffer from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ARMalik said:


> You are correct since unfortunately lot of Pakistan awam lacks critical thinking skills, *and specially have a lot of inferiority complex*. So when they hear any praise from white men or some fraud indians, they feel over the moon to be getting any recognition even if it is fraud one. *It is going to take many decades for Pakistan people to reach the level of maturity like the Turkish nation for example. *


Indians, whites etc are making money on YouTube doing exactly that.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

serenity said:


> How fun. Someone with no experience automatically calling Chinese people all of us cold and hateful. Are you sure that's not yourself? Any Chinese person could also say the same about all Indians and they would be wrong.
> 
> This whole thing is such a cheap propaganda tactic. Declare own version of facts like Chinese people are cold they are enjoying our suffering when Indians were talking about killing and raping chinkis with delight. I only see Chinese people donating and feeling bad for India but also some of us feel India talks and acts all day one way and then when the disaster hits them, they are here telling Pakistanis how nice Pakistanis are compared to nasty chinkis lol.
> 
> I remember reading Indians laughing at violence on Chinese people. Enjoying idea of Chinese dam breaking and killing people. Reminding Chinese members how the Japanese treated Chinese people and that it will be repeated. **** you all and your mind games. Enjoy your shit. Who needs friends and enemies like this. I hope China keeps our distance not just from India but also the Pakistanis who so quickly spit on China when no Chinese bother to hurt Pakistan or talk against it with so much poison.



agreed, it is best for us to continue developing hard power and never, ever rely on the good will of foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Confucius also said: “以德报怨，何以报德？以直报怨，以德报德”
> 
> “If you repay insult with kindness, how do you repay kindness? Repay insult with justice, repay kindness with kindness.”
> 
> btw, Indians struck first wrt covid insults. I posted proof a few days ago. The Indian cries out in pain as he strikes you.




There are some Chinese posters like you and especially @tower9 who show immense sensitivity when talking about other communities, races, ethnicites, controversial topics....only a fool would equate the rants of some Chinese posters as the collective opinion of the Chinese nation...there will always be immature actors on both sides...sometimes more on one side than the other...the best we can do is use our intellect and give as reasonable a response as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> these are all the reasons I can think of i would also like @jamahir and some BD posters to comment on my take, if they donot want to tear me out alive



I have read the below quote some days ago too. Was it you who wrote it ?


Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> 4) Sense of ownership of the land is low in India probably due to the caste system


It is true really. Just today, or yesterday, somewhere in India there was a woman teacher who had vile words for Lower Caste students who didn't stand for the national anthem during a Zoom class session. She should have considered that throughout the year these Lower Caste students are oppressed by their society so they will not be that keen to stand for an anthem that celebrates that society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

FairAndUnbiased said:


> agreed, it is best for us to continue developing hard power and never, ever rely on the good will of foreigners.



Indians we really now understand very well. At least most of them who are the Modi fans. Just like a Jew understands a German person who is hardcore supporter of Hitler, knows. Anyway for Pakistani, India like USA wants to drive China and Pakistan politics apart by first using people against politics. With China, the people don't care because it is not our focus. With Pakistan, they are just telling them we are all raping Muslim women and have killed millions and millions and locked up even more millions. So eventually the people will grow to hate and force government into taking different position. USA doesn't quite care about this with Pakistan but other middle eastern countries where China buys oil. India however does.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> There are some Chinese posters like you and especially @tower9 who show immense sensitivity when talking about other communities, races, ethnicites, controversial topics....only a fool would equate the rants of some Chinese posters as the collective opinion of the Chinese nation...there will always be immature actors on both sides...sometimes more on one side than the other...the best we can do is use our intellect and give as reasonable a response as possible



Defintely more on one side. This whole thread is horrible. It immediately calls Chinese people a certain way and tries to make nice with Pakistanis here. It tries to subtle way saying Pakistan and Indian are bhai bhai and we have warmth unlke those different looking guys over there who trust me are all like this and that. All men will be judged by God for both their actions and their stupidity too. Enjoy your wares of hatred and conflict... talking blah blah blah saying much and meaning and doing little.

Then claims all there is is gloating from Chinese side on this forum. Well I should remind that there is balance. Half gloat the other half don't and feel bad for those who lose lives and those effected. We don't owe India fake feel good messages. We don't owe this forum fake sentiments. Indians on this forum celebrate Chinese in harm and loss. But it is not representative of India.

Anyway I see again another thread is talking over these sorts of ideas of pushing people into liking or disliking. All USA, western nations and India does is push ideas on liking and disliking things. You sell conflict and hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> I have read the below quote some days ago too. Was it you who wrote it ?
> 
> It is true really. Just today, or yesterday, somewhere in India there was a woman teacher who had vile words for Lower Caste students who didn't stand for the national anthem during a Zoom class session. She should have considered that throughout the year these Lower Caste students are oppressed by their society so they will not be that keen to stand for an anthem that celebrates that society.




This is exactly why I would be thankful for Left politics of 34 years (extended another 10 years by Mamata under a different garb) in Bengal......We are basically Brahmans and the rest...and even then casteism is quite low....I would not say totally non existent.....But the difference is absolutely shocking compared to the Hindi belt and even Southern India sans Kerala...and what more West Bengal is not multi-religious like Kerala which also has an effect in dampening the casteist tendencies of the Hindu upper class....it was brought about by pure Leftism.....


yeah I think I also wrote the ownership line before


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> There are some Chinese posters like you and especially @tower9 who show immense sensitivity when talking about other communities, races, ethnicites, controversial topics....only a fool would equate the rants of some Chinese posters as the collective opinion of the Chinese nation...there will always be immature actors on both sides...sometimes more on one side than the other...the best we can do is use our intellect and give as reasonable a response as possible



Chinese have become more nationalist due to the continuous attacks on our people and reputation in recent years.

Usually, other countries don't give a damn about the opinions of others outside the west because they can't do anything. But you made a big mistake by antagonizing China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I remember an Indian anchor/journalist praying the Pakistan journalist gets covid during a debate.


Good to see you back sir


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Chinese have become more nationalist due to the continuous attacks on our people and reputation in recent years.
> 
> Usually, other countries don't give a damn about the opinions of others outside the west because they can't do anything. But you made a big mistake by antagonizing China.




Let's cut to the chase, shall we? we have been locked in adversarial relationship since 1959...recent international developments have neither stoked nor dampened the equation...we still can have reasonable tone and tenor in our discussions


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.




Ridiculous, nobody gloat over common man’s death

karma is a bitch, just remember how you gloat over China will collapse and Chinese suffering when this Covid started

remember how your quad ally treat you unlike China provides help

remember sangris and bhakts still spread disinformation at this point and blame it on China, Chinese virus

remember how you guys non stop boast supa powa shit


N.Siddiqui said:


> How cleverly and with subterfuge, the poster has praised some Pakistani members and their posts, most of them were showing mirror to India, and questioning the govt response and earlier bragging... pharmacy of the world lies.
> 
> 
> And here demonizing China and the Chinese fraternity of PDF here, knowing Pakistanis will like it, and press the like button inadvertently.
> 
> And the OP is known for writing vitriol against China and Chinese people, and to create wedge between Pakistani people and China, a brotherly country.
> 
> Don't fall to the duplicity, don't like the post, remove the like button, as Chinese will think bad about Pakistanis liking bad things about China.
> 
> Nobody is helping Pakistan in all spheres of life as China, from vaccines to missiles, from CPEC to Dams, power plants, JF 17...nuclear power plants, agriculture.
> 
> Don't be so obtuse and naive... people easily fall to fake praise and appreciation.



bhakts are very good dividing China and Pakistan


serenity said:


> How fun. Someone with no experience automatically calling Chinese people all of us cold and hateful. Are you sure that's not yourself? Any Chinese person could also say the same about all Indians and they would be wrong.
> 
> This whole thing is such a cheap propaganda tactic. Declare own version of facts like Chinese people are cold they are enjoying our suffering when Indians were talking about killing and raping chinkis with delight. I only see Chinese people donating and feeling bad for India but also some of us feel India talks and acts all day one way and then when the disaster hits them, they are here telling Pakistanis how nice Pakistanis are compared to nasty chinkis lol.
> 
> I remember reading Indians laughing at violence on Chinese people. Enjoying idea of Chinese dam breaking and killing people. Reminding Chinese members how the Japanese treated Chinese people and that it will be repeated. **** you all and your mind games. Enjoy your shit. Who needs friends and enemies like this. I hope China keeps our distance not just from India but also the Pakistanis who so quickly spit on China when no Chinese bother to hurt Pakistan or talk against it with so much poison.
> 
> I hope India gets better from covid. I hope all the truths of covid become revealed. But just like the false accusing of Chinese people eating bats is the reason. I'm sure all the devil's liars will come up with some corrupt version of the story again. We can only defend ourselves from our enemies and do right for us. Who cares about fools and your BJP trolls. You think there is only warmth in south asian people? That's only something a stupid person or really cold person thinks.
> 
> But enjoy yourselves. There is so much self fooling and lying I could say in South Asian culture. So much it's more than unbearable to the point of funny because only you suffer from it.



Millions and millions Indians follow China on Twitter and YouTube, just to troll

Can’t believe so many Pakistanis fall for this little evil trick, turned on to spit on China, who is helping her in every field

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> Well, I am thankful to those Pakistanis who have supported us in these dark times nonetheless. I can't stop Arnab from shouting on his channel.



you are the snake trying to turn Pakistan on China or vice versa,

obviously you are a good job and deserve a gold medal from modi


FairAndUnbiased said:


> Confucius also said: “以德报怨，何以报德？以直报怨，以德报德”
> 
> “If you repay insult with kindness, how do you repay kindness? Repay insult with justice, repay kindness with kindness.”
> 
> btw, Indians struck first wrt covid insults. I posted proof a few days ago. The Indian cries out in pain as he strikes you.



exactly, millions of millions Indians troll on China at every chance

and shame to those Pakistanis turn on China for just a few snakes words, what a shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

VkdIndian said:


> I have never come across any Chinese FM ever conveying any human angle on any crisis in Pakistan or India. In recent tragedy when few lives were lost in Pakistan in a terrorist attack, none of them had anything to say.
> 
> I guess it is the value system here vs that part of the world.



snake is working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

lonelyman said:


> Ridiculous, nobody gloat over common man’s death
> 
> karma is a bitch, just remember how you gloat over China will collapse when this Covid started
> 
> remember how your quad ally treat you unlike China provides help
> 
> remember sangris and bhakts still spread disinformation at this point and blame it on China
> 
> remember how you guys boast supa powa shit
> 
> 
> bhakts are very good diving China and Pakistan
> 
> 
> Millions and millions Indians follow China on Twitter and YouTube, just to t
> 
> Can’t believe so many Pakistanis fall for this little trick to spit in China, who is helping her in every field






Brother, we the patriotic Pakistanis are 100% with China and the Chinese people. We feel NOTHING for india and indians. We can never thank China enough for what they have done for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Feng Leng

Chinese don't hate India. We feel contempt for them. Now that they are looking at losing 10% of their population, we just point out that this is due to their own faults. It doesn't make us hate them more or less. It just proves our contempt was justified in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Indians in general(those on PDF are no longer of the calibre or have gone too bitter) will realize more and more(as Pakistanis may do as well) that they prepare and water their mouths with hopes of mass genocide and nuclear holocaust for people they not only understand language but also some social quirks of as well. 
Meanwhile a race of people whose language, customs and society in general is utterly different is the “iron brother” of one and the enemy of the other.
In 50 years however, the iron brother will justifiably want to focus on their race and culture(Xinjiang is a great current example of what they will do otherwise) and will have no issues coming down like a swarm down south for resources. The current covid crisis is a great example of how completely unprepared the Indian system is for handling a proper threat and its elite have shown their true colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## q12093487q

Because we chinese have memories .As a Chinese, I will give you my honest thoughts

Since the beginning of the pandemic last year, we Chinese have suffered countless racist attacks from both the Internet and real life. Those accounts who keep claiming “Chinese eat bats“, “”china virus“”nonstop all day on twitter，facebook and youtube, mainly came from two nations ，America and India. We can understand American, after all, China is their biggest opponent . But why so many Indians also attack us which made every chinese including me very confused。According to someone from a chinese forum who counted websites all over the world ,the statistics shows more than 50% of racist attack on chinese come from India.which means Indians have surpassed the americans become the major people in racist attacks to China and chinese

So you see the results. I am deeply aware of the suffering of individual Indians during this pandemic, my heart was broken When I saw an Indian man had to take his mother’s corpse to home by himself because the crematorium was full .But even that I will not show too much sympathy for India as a whole nation.

Maybe after a few years, when the pandemic is over, the people of China and India will become more friendly.But not now，This is my most honest thoughts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

The only ones gloated over people misfortune were Indians when Chinese Wuhan was hit over a year ago, I experienced their heartless mocking first hand in PDF, Chinese people are nice people, never warlike, even after Japan surrendered after WW2, Chinese families took their war orphans in and brought them up even when they themselves didn't have enough to eat due to Japanese occupation and plundering.
OP is a well known China hater , he repeatedly claims that over 100,000 Chinese refugees ( descendants of Tibetan Dalai Lama followers) choose to live in India but the truth is they were all born in India, how can they not live in India since they were born there. He is not a sensible normal person to start with and now starts to talk about humanity, what a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lonelyman

q12093487q said:


> Because we chinese have very long memorys.As a Chinese, I will give you my honest thoughts
> 
> Since the beginning of the pandemic last year, we Chinese have suffered countless racist attacks from both the Internet and real life. Those accounts who keep claiming “Chinese eat bats“, “”china virus“”nonstop all day on twitter，facebook and youtube, mainly came from two nations ，America and India. We can understand American, after all, China is their biggest opponent . But why so many Indians also attack us which made every chinese including me very confused。According to someone from a chinese forum who counted websites all over the world ,the statistics shows more than 50% of racist attack on chinese come from India.which means Indians have surpassed the americans become the major people in racist attacks to China and chinese
> 
> So you see the results. I am deeply aware of the suffering of individual Indians during this pandemic, my heart was broken When I saw an Indian man had to take his mother’s corpse to home by himself because the crematorium was full .but even that I will not show too much sympathy for India as a whole nation.
> 
> Maybe after a few years, when the pandemic is over, the people of China and India will become more friendly.But not now，This is my most honest thoughts



not 50%, 95% negative/racist Twitter/YouTube comments follow official Chinese channel are from indians

millions millions bhakts sangris just follow to troll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

SQ8 said:


> Indians in general(those on PDF are no longer of the calibre or have gone too bitter) will realize more and more(as Pakistanis may do as well) that they prepare and water their mouths with hopes of mass genocide and nuclear holocaust for people they not only understand language but also some social quirks of as well.
> Meanwhile a race of people whose language, customs and society in general is utterly different is the “iron brother” of one and the enemy of the other.
> In 50 years however, the iron brother will justifiably want to focus on their race and culture(Xinjiang is a great current example of what they will do otherwise) and will have no issues coming down like a swarm down south for resources. The current covid crisis is a great example of how completely unprepared the Indian system is for handling a proper threat and its elite have shown their true colors.


Please do people a favor of not pretending you've great love regarding your so-called iron brother until now, we both join this forum in 2009, you've been showing enough of your "true color" against Chinese as long as you were here, you know it, i knew it, plenty of older members know it period
Once again please stop "insulting other's intelligence" with your baseless biased accusations against China, Chinese, it made me feel sick to my gut, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> The only ones gloated over people misfortune were Indians when Chinese Wuhan was hit over a year ago, I experienced their heartless mocking first hand in PDF, Chinese people are nice people, never warlike, even after Japan surrendered after WW2, Chinese families took their war orphans in and brought them up even when they themselves didn't have enough to eat due to Japanese occupation and plundering.
> OP is a well known China hater , he repeatedly claims that over 100,000 Chinese refugees ( descendants of Tibetan Dalai Lama followers) choose to live in India but the truth is they were all born in India, how can they not live in India since they were born there. He is not a sensible normal person to start with and now starts to talk about humanity, what a joke.



he is a bhakts snake on his knees now due to modi incompetence and negligence

but clever to attack China and give false praise to Pakistan and divide China and Pakistan this way,

100% sure after this wave pass, he will return to mock Pakistan, calling her terrorists beggar stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Chinese workers now are working around the clock to make oxygen equipments for India, no one else is doing this job right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## q12093487q

lonelyman said:


> not 50%, 95% negative/racist Twitter/YouTube comments follow official Chinese channel are from indians
> 
> millions millions bhakts sangris just follow to troll


I think 95% is a bit exaggerated, but I won't argue if you say 70%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

lonelyman said:


> he is a bhakts snake on his knees now due to modi incompetence and negligence
> 
> but clever to attack China and give false praise to Pakistan and divide China and Pakistan this way,
> 
> 100% sure after this wave pass, he will return to mock Pakistan, calling her terrorists beggar stuff


He habitually tells me that "civilised world"( India and US) will teach China and Chinese people how to do the right things, what a joke..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese workers now are working around the clock to make oxygen equipments for India, no one else is doing this job right now.



the thing is we Chinese don’t talk, just do the job

Loud moth Indians shout from the roof top, we will do this , do that for you

but after 10 years, nothing is done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SQ8 said:


> Because I have seen your true colors - how you send Pakistan faulty equipment and poor manufacturing even when they dished out money for good quality.



I guess Pakistan can do everything by itself then. Go on, cut off trade with China, you lose nothing because it's just 'faulty equipment' and 'poor manufacturing' anyhow. do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Because I have seen your true colors - how you send Pakistan faulty equipment and poor manufacturing even when they dished out money for good quality.
> 
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army. Ive seen what a racist bunch many of you are against Pakistanis and think them as servants.
> 
> There is no brotherhood , it is aligning of interests and nothing more.
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army.


Like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

SQ8 said:


> Because I have seen your true colors - how you send Pakistan faulty equipment and poor manufacturing even when they dished out money for good quality.
> 
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army. Ive seen what a racist bunch many of you are against Pakistanis and think them as servants.
> 
> There is no brotherhood , it is aligning of interests and nothing more.
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army.


@WebMaster @Horus @waz @Slav Defence and all other management staff, is this "insult" or "debate" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## RealNapster

We (Pakistanis) look at India, and we want to compete (to atleast maintain a status quo) with India in all ways. Be it education, health, defence, infrastructure etc.

So if India is fucked up than we will have no motivation hence we will be same as you guys. And it's painfull to watch 1.5 billion fcukedup humans. So, for the common good of us , we must pray for each other and hope we keep competing each other so that we keep adding value (even if it's very little) to the world and our people.

Apart from this, human suffering is never appreciated neither from our side nor yours and should remain so. We need the same voices to be heard louder than those asking for destabisation in relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

RealNapster said:


> We (Pakistanis) look at India, and we want to compete (to atleast maintain a status quo) with India in all ways. Be it education, health, defence, infrastructure etc.
> 
> So if India is fucked up than we will have no motivation hence we will be same as you guys. And it's painfull to watch 1.5 billion fcukedup humans. So, for the common good of us , we must pray for each other and hope we keep competing each other so that we keep adding value (even if it's very little) to the world and our people.
> 
> Apart from this, human suffering is never appreciated neither from our side nor yours and should remain so. We need the same voices to be heard louder than those asking for destabisation in relations.


On point! Healthy rivalry and competition is always good, especially if it makes us rise higher and achieve our potential. I refuse to believe anyone of us would actually want us removed as neighbors and rivals. Ofcourse rivalry shouldn't equate to hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

grey boy 2 said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @waz @Slav Defence and all other management staff, is this "insult" or "debate" ?



He is an Insult no doubt!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> On point! Healthy rivalry and competition is always good, especially if it makes us rise higher and achieve our potential. I refuse to believe anyone of us would actually want us removed as neighbors and rivals. Ofcourse rivalry shouldn't equate to hatred.



Save it, didn't you guys just blame USA not give you vaccine raw material on Pakistan lobby?

And blame every Indian woes on Pakistan?

And insults Pakistan as terrorists and beggars and isolated all the time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

lonelyman said:


> Save it, didn't you guys just blame USA not give you vaccine raw material on Pakistan lobby?
> 
> And blame every Indian woes on Pakistan?
> 
> And insults Pakistan as terrorists and beggars and isolated all the time?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SQ8 said:


> Because I have seen your true colors - how you send Pakistan faulty equipment and poor manufacturing even when they dished out money for good quality.
> 
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army. Ive seen what a racist bunch many of you are against Pakistanis and think them as servants.
> 
> There is no brotherhood , it is aligning of interests and nothing more.
> Stop insulting your own intelligence by pretending you anything other than the usual paid CCP online army.


That's nonsense. You're extrapolating your bad experiences onto all other Chinese. You should remember the psychology at play.

My experience with professional Chinese people (and I mean mainland Chinese) is still overwhelmingly positive while with Indians, it USED to be positive until Modi emboldened their inner incel and all the stored mughal hatred slipped out of the closet. Indians will NEVER treat you as equals for one CRUCIAL reason. They believe you are inferior primarily for "being forcibly converted to Islam", and secondarily for "stealing part of their India to create Pakistan". Certainly, there are venerable exceptions but notice how the most patriotic Indians always always declare that we Pakistanis should be "grateful" for "Indians letting us have or bequeathing us Pakistan". This arrogance will never go away. Chinese treat us as straightforward partners without all this historical baggage or perpetual inferiority complex projection.

Our parents' generation is long gone. Our contemporaries from India simply wish to spit upon Pakistan, in everything from food labelling to professional life. You're shockingly naive if you don't see this reality, or perhaps you don't have the experience I have.

I sincerely hope and pray that we move away from Bollywood/desi culture and return to our own wonderful Pakistani culture, inspired by our own peoples. More exchange of people and tourism between China and Pakistan will happen in the coming years and we will quickly forget about Hindustan once and for all. The era of desi bhai bhai belongs in some old emotional YouTube montage.

I think Indians loitering here with intent should be cautious and not misinterpret the simple humanitarian gestures of Pakistanis - myself included - as some form of rapprochement without reason. In fact, the Indians here aren't actually that stupid in all probability.

That drama aside, Pakistanis are among the most generous people in the world - arguably to our own detriment! When a calamity befalls even our enemy, we will put differences aside and consider the wellbeing of innocents wherever they live. Whether our neighbours actually appreciate our gestures and advice is another matter entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SQ8

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I guess Pakistan can do everything by itself then. Go on, cut off trade with China, you lose nothing because it's just 'faulty equipment' and 'poor manufacturing' anyhow. do it.


See that sense of entitlement and racism - right there.
You need the ports otherwise the US has you surrounded now.


masterchief_mirza said:


> That's nonsense. You're extrapolating your bad experiences onto all other Chinese. You should remember the psychology at play.
> 
> My experience with professional Chinese people (and I mean mainland Chinese) is still overwhelmingly positive while with Indians, it USED to be positive until Modi emboldened their inner incel and all the stored mughal hatred slipped out of the closet. Indians will NEVER treat you as equals for one CRUCIAL reason. They believe you are inferior primarily for "being forcibly converted to Islam", and secondarily for "stealing part of their India to create Pakistan". Certainly, there are venerable exceptions but notice how the most patriotic Indians always always declare that we Pakistanis should be "grateful" for "Indians letting us have or bequeathing us Pakistan". This arrogance will never go away. Chinese treat us as straightforward partners without all this historical baggage or perpetual inferiority complex projection.
> 
> Our parents' generation is long gone. Our contemporaries ftom India simply wish to spit upon Pakistan, in everything from food labelling to professional life. You're shockingly naive if you don't see this reality, or perhaps you don't have the experience I have.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that we move away from Bollywood/desi culture and return to our own wonderful Pakistani culture, inspired by our own peoples. More exchange of people and tourism between China and Pakistan will happen in the coming years and we will quickly forget about Hindustan once and for all. The era of desi bhai bhai belongs in some old emotional YouTube montage.
> 
> I think Indians loitering here with intent should be cautious and not misinterpret the simple humanitarian gestures of Pakistanis - myself included - as some form of rapprochement without reason. In fact, the Indians here aren't actually that stupid in all probability.
> 
> That drama aside, Pakistanis are among the most generous people in the world - arguably to our own detriment! When a calamity befalls even our enemy, we will put differences aside and consider the wellbeing of innocents wherever they live. Whether our neighbours actually appreciate our gestures and advice is another matter entirely.


Yes , I have great experiences with Chinese as well - but you already made the point I am pushing here. This is a partnership and no more and most of the Chinese have no respect for your culture or religion.
As long as they need the Arabian sea backup and a check to India, Pakistan is useful.

As far as India is concerned, you are making conclusions on what I think of the current generation of Indians. They are fairly disconnected and more so from generation that survived partition and have their own sense of entitlement and superiority against Pakistanis. They aren’t going to be brothers if that is the concept being assumed from my post. However, there is a greater potential for partnership with India then there would be for China if the attitudes on that side are corrected. Pakistanis in general are more willing to forgive and forget but they too will have to change attitudes.


Tameem said:


> He is an Insult no doubt!!


Said the racist


grey boy 2 said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @waz @Slav Defence and all other management staff, is this "insult" or "debate" ?


Because I replied back in your tone have I hurt the poor Chinese sensibilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Yes , I have great experiences with Chinese as well - but you already made the point I am pushing here. This is a partnership and no more and most of the Chinese have no respect for your culture or religion.


What do you mean we don't respect your culture and religion?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

SQ8 said:


> See that sense of entitlement and racism - right there.
> You need the ports otherwise the US has you surrounded now.



Without Pakistan we still have the most critical northern border covered: Russia and North Korea. China and Russia form an independent block in terms of all economic activity.

If things get too tough we can simply retire behind our deterrence and live our life. Mountains, deserts and oceans separate us from our adversaries. Nobody can existentially threaten China right now, so our game isn't playing for survival, it is playing for power. If we lose it's not like we're going to get defeated and occupied.

But Pakistan? Your capital is a 5 hour drive from India across flat plains. Your game is survival. Who really needs who?

And you may notice that not once has a single Chinese poster said anything negative about Pakistan without massive provocation from ex-Pakistanis.

It is natural to retaliate to provocation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

SQ8 said:


> See that sense of entitlement and racism - right there.
> You need the ports otherwise the US has you surrounded now.
> 
> Yes , I have great experiences with Chinese as well - but you already made the point I am pushing here. This is a partnership and no more and most of the Chinese have no respect for your culture or religion.
> As long as they need the Arabian sea backup and a check to India, Pakistan is useful.
> 
> As far as India is concerned, you are making conclusions on what I think of the current generation of Indians. They are fairly disconnected and more so from generation that survived partition and have their own sense of entitlement and superiority against Pakistanis. They aren’t going to be brothers if that is the concept being assumed from my post. However, there is a greater potential for partnership with India then there would be for China if the attitudes on that side are corrected. Pakistanis in general are more willing to forgive and forget but they too will have to change attitudes.


So hang on, why should anyone like us just for existing?? This is what decades of "ummah" thought does to us. It makes us lazy and demand appreciation without merit.

Pakistan should very much have transactional associations with anyone. I personally would like others to associate with me on merit and mutual appreciation of merits, not for some unquantifiable and intangible bhai bhai mentality. 

The Chinese and even the Indians understand this reality while we live in a cuckoo clock. 

Yes, Pakistan should certainly offer something at the table, and actually, we do! The problem is, we just don't realise it! Once we emerge from this malaise, the world will be our oyster. The reason I regard the Chinese as partners is because they start us off on a level playing field. They're a nation that doesn't hold biases against us. That's all Pakistan needs to develop and prosper - an equal playing field. The India's and America's of this world will sanction the life out of us before the game even starts, while the Arabs will play bhai bhai when it suits them but spit on us otherwise. 

I'm partly in agreement with you, insofar as Pakistan must ultimately rely on Pakistan for success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> What do you mean we don't respect your culture and religion?


The former can be seen in how particular Chinese behave while in Pakistan (abusing law enforcement or threatening them) or how many Chinese expats treat south asians in general abroad - the commentary on Xinjiang is enough to see the religion part.

I’ll reiterate again, just as with the Indians - I don’t see the majority with any disdain or contempt other than just another people with their own positives and negatives as Pakistanis are: but I also don’t buy the troll brigade posting nonsense and that idea of China wishing well for all. China cares about Chinese and nothing more - which is fine without having to lie about it otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.



cool story bro. 

the truth is that the majority of Chinese, at least before, did not hate or love India, they just don't care or talk about India, it's India which gets in front and says to China "hey look at me I'm your rival" while the Chinese would usually just ignore India because the only country they consider to be a rival is America. 

I just went to check what kind of comments were posted on the India defence forum back in the beginning of last year about Covid in China, and while there were like 3 or 4 members who wished good health for the Chinese the majority were just celebrating and wishing death upon Chinese and Pakistanis here are some examples and these were in just the first 6 or 7 pages. 






















the blurred words are mainly insults towards Chinese, Pakistanis, muslims. and that was well before the Galwan incident so you can't even use that as an excuse.
if you want Chinese to have sympathy towards India then go to youtube, I'm sure there you could find no less than 3 or 4 Chinese people expressing support to India which is about the same number you had. 

the problem is not with the Chinese or the Pakistanis the problem is with you and your government, your idiot government filled the Indian people with hate because ever since dumb@ss Modi came to power his economic policies were a disaster so the only way he can get elected is through nationalism. 

by the way those hateful posts were made in a thread in the China section called "Wuhan coronavirus thread" or something like that which they made back at that time to laugh at China, ironically these days in that thread the only thing they talk about is the situation in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

masterchief_mirza said:


> So hang on, why should anyone like us just for existing?? This is what decades of "ummah" thought does to us. It makes us lazy and demand appreciation without merit.
> 
> Pakistan should very much have transactional associations with anyone. I personally would like others to associate with me on merit and mutual appreciation of merits, not for some unquantifiable and intangible bhai bhai mentality.
> 
> The Chinese and even the Indians understand this reality while we live in a cuckoo clock.
> 
> Yes, Pakistan should certainly offer something at the table, and actually, we do! The problem is, we just don't realise it! Once we emerge from this malaise, the world will be our oyster. The reason I regard the Chinese as partners is because they start us off on a level playing field. They're a nation that doesn't hold biases against us. That's all Pakistan needs to develop and prosper - an equal playing field. The India's and America's of this world will sanction the life out of us before the game even starts, while the Arabs will play bhai bhai when it suits them but spit on us otherwise.
> 
> I'm partly in agreement with you, insofar as Pakistan must ultimately rely on Pakistan for success.



Has a single Chinese poster ever made a single negative comment about Pakistan without massive provocation from ex-Pakistanis calling us wumao, bot, gloating about Chinese getting attacked by racists or trying to silence us?

And even the negative comments are very light. There are many negative aspects of Pakistan as admitted by Pakistanis themselves, but we don't even touch those because we feel it isn't our place to criticize Pakistani culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> The former can be seen in how particular Chinese behave while in Pakistan (abusing law enforcement or threatening them) or how many Chinese expats treat south asians in general abroad - the commentary on Xinjiang is enough to see the religion part.


Foreigners in China also preserve their cultures and way of life , this doesn't mean they disrespect China. and is Xinjiang part of Pakistan? why whatever happens in Xinjiang means disrepect to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

obj 705A said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> the truth is that the majority of Chinese, at least before, did not hate or love India, they just don't care or talk about India, it's India which gets in front and says to China "hey look at me I'm your rival" while the Chinese would usually just ignore India because the only country they consider to be a rival is America.
> 
> I just went to check what kind of comments were posted on the India defence forum back in the beginning of last year about Covid in China, and while there were like 3 or 4 members who wished good health for the Chinese the majority were just celebrating and wishing death upon Chinese and Pakistanis here are some examples and these were in just the first 6 or 7 pages.
> 
> View attachment 738632
> 
> 
> View attachment 738633
> 
> 
> View attachment 738634
> 
> 
> View attachment 738635
> 
> 
> the blurred words are mainly insults towards Chinese, Pakistanis, muslims. and that was well before the Galwan incident so you can't even use that as an excuse.
> if you want Chinese to have sympathy towards India then go to youtube, I'm sure there you could find no less than 3 or 4 Chinese people expressing support to India which is about the same number you had.
> 
> the problem is not with the Chinese or the Pakistanis the problem is with you and your government, your idiot government filled the Indian people with hate because ever since dumb@ss Modi came to power his economic policies were a disaster so the only way he can get elected is through nationalism.
> 
> by the way those hateful posts were made in a thread in the China section called "Wuhan coronavirus thread" or something like that which they made back at that time to laugh at China, ironically these days in that thread the only thing they talk about is the situation in India.



Indian evil and incompetence on display, no surprise at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Without Pakistan we still have the most critical northern border covered: Russia and North Korea. China and Russia form an independent block in terms of all economic activity.
> 
> If things get too tough we can simply retire behind our deterrence and live our life. Mountains, deserts and oceans separate us from our adversaries. Nobody can existentially threaten China right now, so our game isn't playing for survival, it is playing for power. If we lose it's not like we're going to get defeated and occupied.
> 
> But Pakistan? Your capital is a 5 hour drive from India across flat plains. Your game is survival. Who really needs who?
> 
> And you may notice that not once has a single Chinese poster said anything negative about Pakistan without massive provocation from ex-Pakistanis.
> 
> It is natural to retaliate to provocation.


If the game was for power then it would not require expansion and trade - China like all other nations is an animal that needs to grow its “food supply”. There is no argument on the miserable situation in Pakistan and the overall _generous_ terms the Chinese offer on assistance, but this narrative of brotherhood is misplaced because it is only at the state level as a partnership. We all read the abuse on Islam from Chinese posters here and understand well where opinions stand. To think that somehow those opinions and ideals are forgotten when Pakistanis are concerned is foolish of Pakistanis in general.

We know where Indians stand too, and the deterrent stands there too. If the Chinese are happy to accuse the US of expansionism and conflict(which they do engage in) then they too sit on the horn of Djibouti and play their interests there. I’d rather call out sanctimonious positions on both sides regardless of echo chamber efforts by a known organized internet army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Has a single Chinese poster ever made a single negative comment about Pakistan without massive provocation from ex-Pakistanis calling us wumao, bot, gloating about Chinese getting attacked by racists or trying to silence us?
> 
> And even the negative comments are very light. There are many negative aspects of Pakistan as admitted by Pakistanis themselves, but we don't even touch those because we feel it isn't our place to criticize Pakistani culture.


Anyone who frequents these pages is aware of this. Simple objective analysis makes this clear beyond doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> Foreigners in China also preserve their cultures and way of life , this doesn't mean they disrespect China. and is Xinjiang part of Pakistan? why whatever happens in Xinjiang means disrepect to Pakistan?



xingjiang per capital gdp near $9k now, wait another 10 years


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> Foreigners in China also preserve their cultures and way of life , this doesn't mean they disrespect China. and is Xinjiang part of Pakistan? why whatever happens in Xinjiang means disrepect to Pakistan?


I did not know those foreigners abused law enforcement in China and got away with it.
Xinjiang became irrelevant when the abuse on muslims became prevalent.


----------



## Trango Towers

lastofthepatriots said:


> To explain it better...
> 
> India is a bitch, but she’s our bitch.


You are responsible for the bitch from now on. Looool


----------



## lonelyman

obj 705A said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> the truth is that the majority of Chinese, at least before, did not hate or love India, they just don't care or talk about India, it's India which gets in front and says to China "hey look at me I'm your rival" while the Chinese would usually just ignore India because the only country they consider to be a rival is America.
> 
> I just went to check what kind of comments were posted on the India defence forum back in the beginning of last year about Covid in China, and while there were like 3 or 4 members who wished good health for the Chinese the majority were just celebrating and wishing death upon Chinese and Pakistanis here are some examples and these were in just the first 6 or 7 pages.
> 
> View attachment 738632
> 
> 
> View attachment 738633
> 
> 
> View attachment 738634
> 
> 
> View attachment 738635
> 
> 
> the blurred words are mainly insults towards Chinese, Pakistanis, muslims. and that was well before the Galwan incident so you can't even use that as an excuse.
> if you want Chinese to have sympathy towards India then go to youtube, I'm sure there you could find no less than 3 or 4 Chinese people expressing support to India which is about the same number you had.
> 
> the problem is not with the Chinese or the Pakistanis the problem is with you and your government, your idiot government filled the Indian people with hate because ever since dumb@ss Modi came to power his economic policies were a disaster so the only way he can get elected is through nationalism.
> 
> by the way those hateful posts were made in a thread in the China section called "Wuhan coronavirus thread" or something like that which they made back at that time to laugh at China, ironically these days in that thread the only thing they talk about is the situation in India.



Indians calling nuke China when this Covid started, do you imagine Chinese saying that?

pdf Indians snakes are as evil as their crazy godi media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> Good to see you back sir


I do browser here but much lesser due to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

masterchief_mirza said:


> Anyone who frequents these pages is aware of this. Simple objective analysis makes this clear beyond doubt.


If we are to warn members on being racist against Chinese and ban them, then the same applies to infractions from Chinese members.
In so far as me stating that the Chinese will always(like other nations) keep their interests and their point of view supreme even if it means screwing Pakistanis over, ready to leave PDF permanently like the whining Chinese poster who started this derailment - starting the next hour if unacceptable to admin.


lonelyman said:


> Indians calling nuke China when this Covid started, do you imagine Chinese saying that?
> 
> pdf Indians snakes are as evil as their crazy godi media


They did, I stand on record that the Indians are in general a much more venomous bunch than either Chinese or Pakistanis.


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> I did not know those foreigners abused law enforcement in China and got away with it.
> Xinjiang became irrelevant when the abuse on muslims became prevalent.


Foreigners break Chinese laws very often, go to youtube search and find some, plenty of them, it's common issue in every country, unruly foreigners.

As for Xinjiang, it's part of China , whatever happens in Xinjiang is Chinese domestic affairs, does China believe what happens in Pakistan northeast is of China's business? Besides, Xinjiang enjoys argubly the highest standard of living, education, healthcare in the whole central and south Asia by a massive margin, you better think about how to make your own life better instead of worrying about theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> Foreigners break Chinese laws very often, go to youtube search and find some, plenty of them, it's common issue in every country, unruly foreigners.
> 
> As for Xinjiang, it's part of China , whatever happens in Xinjiang is Chinese domestic affairs, does China believe what happens in Pakistan northeast is of China's business? Besides, Xinjiang enjoys argubly the highest standard of living, education, healthcare in the whole central and south Asia by a massive margin, you better think about how to make your own life better instead of worrying about theirs.


Unfortunately, we don’t think like the Chinese on this forum to turn a blind eye to evil - whether it happens in Pakistan, China or the US. Lets agree to disagree and move on


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Unfortunately, we don’t think like the Chinese on this forum to turn a blind eye to evil - whether it happens in Pakistan, China or the US. Lets agree to disagree and move on


Do you know why China can develop this fast and some countries can't? cause we only focus on ourselves and our sight has always been on improving our own country. Cause we know one can't help others while they have nothing themselves.


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> Do you know why China can develop this fast and some countries can't? cause we only focus on ourselves and our sight has always been on improving our own country.


Yes - no doubt about it. Just don’t expect(or complain) everyone else to sit silent whenever you trample over others or commit human right violations to do it. Afterall the same dont stay silent with America does it or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Yes - no doubt about it. Just don’t expect(or complain) everyone else to sit silent whenever you trample over others or commit human right violations to do it. Afterall the same dont stay silent with America does it or others.


So called human rights violation is the biggest farce created by the west, strictly speaking, every single country has human rights issues, as long as there are humans, there are human rights issues, the loudest mouths are often the worst human rights violators.
China's human rights perspective is very simple, to provide the people an increasing better life year on year.


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> So called human rights violation is the biggest farce created by the west, strictly speaking, every single country has human rights issues, as long as there are humans, there are human rights issues, the loudest mouths are often the worst human rights violators.
> China's human rights perspective is very simple, to provide the people an increasing better life year on year.


Yes - the west exaggerates in its propoganda war against China, just as they exaggerate Pakistani military atrocities in Bangladesh but there is truth to it to allow them to exaggerate it.

So long as there is that truth, no matter if it meant a group of guards at a Chinese “re-education” center raped a Xinjiang women and the west plays it as mass rapes - that one rape will still be a truth to talk on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Yes - the west exaggerates in its propoganda war against China, just as they exaggerate Pakistani military atrocities in Bangladesh but there is truth to it to allow them to exaggerate it.
> 
> So long as there is that truth, no matter if it meant a group of guards at a Chinese “re-education” center raped a Xinjiang women and the west plays it as mass rapes - that one rape will still be a truth to talk on.


China is one of the safest countries for women, if you like to learn more about raping, you chose the wrong spot, go to South Asia or the west could be a much better bet.


----------



## lonelyman

SQ8 said:


> Yes - the west exaggerates in its propoganda war against China, just as they exaggerate Pakistani military atrocities in Bangladesh but there is truth to it to allow them to exaggerate it.
> 
> So long as there is that truth, no matter if it meant a group of guards at a Chinese “re-education” center raped a Xinjiang women and the west plays it as mass rapes - that one rape will still be a truth to talk on.



nothing but cia smear campaign, western scholars admit there is no evidence but lies.

Quite a few westerners living in China and have first hand experience in xinjiang become youtubers to refute these lies based on their own experiences.

If Soviet Union still exist and China is west ally, would you see these bullshit stories?


----------



## VkdIndian

N.Siddiqui said:


> The thing is China doesn't believe in talks, they do things discreetly and quietly.



Doesn’t appear so from the amount of talking done by Chinese trolls on the PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

VkdIndian said:


> Doesn’t appear so from the amount of taking done by Chinese trolls on the PDF.


Then go to China and check it out what the Chinese people had done in the past several decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

beijingwalker said:


> Then go to China and check it out what the Chinese people had done in the past several decades.



what? Do you want to import modi variant?


----------



## Dalit

You reap what you sow. India wished for COVID crisis in Pakistan. It is getting a good taste of its own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> You reap what you sow. India wished for COVID crisis in Pakistan. It is getting a good taste of its own medicine.



Never forget, they laughed at China and Pakistan , wishing ill on us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

lonelyman said:


> Never forget, they laughed at China and Pakistan , wishing ill on us



These Indians can cry crocodile tears all day long. Won't make an iota of difference to us.

They are begging for sympathy and empathy now. You earn sympathy and empathy. You don't demand it. India doesn't deserve sympathy and empathy when it wishes harm to others. What goes around come around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Dalit said:


> These Indians can cry crocodile tears all day long. Won't make an iota of difference to us.
> 
> They are begging for sympathy and empathy now. You earn sympathy and empathy. You don't demand it. India doesn't deserve sympathy and empathy when it wishes harm to others. What goes around come around.



exactly, indians even call on nuking China when Covid started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

lonelyman said:


> exactly, indians even call on nuking China when Covid started



The internet is filled with RSS hate against China and Pakistan. We know the true face of this enemy.

Do I feel sympathy for RSS dogs? None whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

lonelyman said:


> nothing but cia smear campaign, western scholars admit there is no evidence but lies.
> 
> Quite a few westerners living in China and have first hand experience in xinjiang become youtubers to refute these lies based on their own experiences.
> 
> If Soviet Union still exist and China is west ally, would you see these bullshit stories?


You would still these stories if there was truth - but then the media machine would be made to suppress it like it does today with India’s hindu extremism being hushed away because today they need it against China.

However, any western intelligence “smear” campaign cannot gain momentum unless there is background truth to it. Where they have failed against China there was no truth, where they are successful there is some reality to the accusations.


beijingwalker said:


> China is one of the safest countries for women, if you like to learn more about raping, you chose the wrong spot, go to South Asia or the west could be a much better bet.


You can keep going in circles as is your characteristic, and I will continue to regard it is sheepish propaganda - hence, lets agree to disagree as first suggest. You can paint what I say as lies and I will continue to call out yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> You can keep going in circles as is your characteristic, and I will continue to regard it is sheepish propaganda - hence, lets agree to disagree as first suggest. You can paint what I say as lies and I will continue to call out yours.


You are wrong, I have no interest in spinning lies about Pakistan.


SQ8 said:


> However, any western intelligence “smear” campaign cannot gain momentum unless there is background truth to it.


Do they need any truth when accusing Iraq of possessing WMD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> You are wrong, I have no interest in spinning lies about Pakistan.


You are wrong to think I am tongue tied when it comes to everything that isn’t inside Pakistan and somehow your not saying anything about Pakistan requires my loyalty to not say anything about China( although in truth Ive actually helped delete articles and suppress what I saw as clear exaggerated proportions against China - perhaps I should stop entirely)


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> You are wrong to think I am tongue tied when it comes to everything that isn’t inside Pakistan and somehow your not saying anything about Pakistan requires my loyalty to not say anything about China( although in truth Ive actually helped delete articles and suppress what I saw as clear exaggerated proportions against China - perhaps I should stop entirely)


We have many China haters in this forum, one more and less won't make any difference. I didn't ask you to do anything, I was just discussing the topics.


----------



## SQ8

beijingwalker said:


> We have many *China haters* in this forum, one more and less won't make any difference. I didn't ask you to do anything, I was just discussing the topics.


Your nationalist perception can only see black and white - that is your folly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

SQ8 said:


> Your nationalist perception can only see black and white - that is your folly.


I see many China haters in this forum, real China haters by every definition, which is a fact.


----------



## Maira La

The OP is clever, gotta admit. The threads purpose is to drive a wedge between Pakistani and Chinese posters and turn this into China bashing thread.

Most Pakistani posters fell for it. I can assure you guys OP has no soft spot for Pakistan no matter what he says. I've seen his post for years, he's the worst kind among politically conscious Indians.

No big deal though, it's just a forum. But India uses media propaganda in real life to create similar effects. It's information warfare that makes you let your psychological guard down.

@N.Siddiqui

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

Maira La said:


> The OP is clever, gotta admit. The threads purpose is to drive a wedge between Pakistani and Chinese posters and turn this into China bashing thread.


Hindus have holy cows, we have holy China. This obsession with China cannot be healthy. Yes, we get it WMDs in Iraq but this doesn’t make China an angel. 

I wish Pakistanis would love their country as much as they love China or Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

masterchief_mirza said:


> ......................
> 
> That drama aside, Pakistanis are among the most generous people in the world - arguably to our own detriment! When a calamity befalls even our enemy, we will put differences aside and consider the wellbeing of innocents wherever they live. Whether our neighbours actually appreciate our gestures and advice is another matter entirely.



Great post overall! +1

Regarding the quoted part above, I have actually noticed this based on personal experience, both in this forum and real life. Pakistanis get too emotional, too cozy and too friendly when people express some nice gesture towards you, but this opens you up to potential danger both at individual and national scale. Look at the first page of this thread to see how easily the OP rallied all the Pakistanis to gang up against the Chinese with some nice talk about Hindu-Pakistani bhai bhai.

By the way mate, have you read about the Moriori Genocide? There's some lesson to be learned. Don't go soft on enemies that want nothing less than your total annihilation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakistaniJunior

Sorry, i tried to be empathetic towards the current suffering of Indians. It is a sad affair of events but i don't really feel much emotion towards these people and their suffering. Do i really need to remind people of how they wished to do unspeakable horrors onto Kashmiris, Pakistanis and Muslims? It is really hard to feel positive towards people who are constantly wishing for your demise. If things were reversed and Pakistan was in the situation India is in, i can bet you a billion bucks the attitude of Indians would be ugly and disgusting.

The chinese people might have a hard time communicating their point of view, but the Indians do the same shit with them as well. So i can totally understand why the chinese would feel less remorse over your suffering. You've made them this way. To the chinese who are hurt by some Pakistanis indirectly or directly hurting your sentiments, please ignore the morons. Like how i know for a fact that there are chinese whom don't like Pakistan or hate it, Pakistan too is a nation built of 200 million, and we're bound to have people who don't like china and distrust it.

When i see the current situation in India, when i see indians cry, I think of the tears the Kashmiri people have cried, the deaths and heartbreaking brutalities they've had to face at the hand of the ignorance of these very people who are crying and kicking for help today. In a way, i think Pakistan is also vulnerable in ending up in a situation like that so i shouldn't poke for fun, but this is Karma for you Indians. For your ignorance, lies, disgusting mentalities and what not. The same Indians who're trying to cozy up to you in this thread are probably the same ones who wouldn't think twice in discriminating against their own ""lower-caste"" countrymen. So do not fall for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maira La

PakistaniJunior said:


> Sorry, i tried to be empathetic towards the current suffering of Indians. It is a sad affair of events but i don't really feel much emotion towards these people and their suffering. Do i really need to remind people of how they wished to do unspeakable horrors onto Kashmiris, Pakistanis and Muslims? It is really hard to feel positive towards people who are constantly wishing for your demise. If things were reversed and Pakistan was in the situation India is in, i can bet you a billion bucks the attitude of Indians would be ugly and disgusting.
> 
> The chinese people might have a hard time communicating their point of view, but the Indians do the same shit with them as well. So i can totally understand why the chinese would feel less remorse over your suffering. You've made them this way. To the chinese who are hurt by some Pakistanis indirectly or directly hurting your sentiments, please ignore the morons. Like how i know for a fact that there are chinese whom don't like Pakistan or hate it, Pakistan too is a nation built of 200 million, and we're bound to have people who don't like china and distrust it.
> 
> When i see the current situation in India, when i see indians cry, I think of the tears the Kashmiri people have cried, the deaths and heartbreaking brutalities they've had to face at the hand of the ignorance of these very people who are crying and kicking for help today. In a way, i think Pakistan is also vulnerable in ending up in a situation like that so i shouldn't poke for fun, but this is Karma for you Indians. For your ignorance, lies, disgusting mentalities and what not. The same Indians who're trying to cozy up to you in this thread are probably the same ones who wouldn't think twice in discriminating against their own ""lower-caste"" countrymen. So do not fall for this.




Also do realize most of the people who are dying have voted overwhelmingly for Modi the butcher of Gujarat.

Indians deserve collective punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Maira La said:


> Also do realize most of the people who are dying have voted overwhelmingly for Modi the butcher of Gujarat.
> 
> Indians deserve collective punishment.



when hinduvta strong, they mock you, calling you terrorists, beggars, isolated all sorts of names, and calling surgical strike and total dismemberment on you

when they are on the knees due to incompetence, they praise you with a few words, turning your against each other, how clever!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Chinese see us as both a foreign people and an enemy...So our misfortune won't tug at their heart strings ...probably the Chinese would react differently if Vietnam came down with a catastrophe (may it never come to pass)
> 
> 
> Pakistanis see us as cousins (may be not brothers but enough adjacency) and enemy...Our misfortune would be too much for them to ignore.......................for heaven's sake, we enjoy their songs and they our movies.....I wonder where there is so much cultural crossover between two bitter enemies
> 
> 
> This is how I feel



Nailed it.

We have our differences and I really think when Kashmir is resolved there will be a sea-change in the attitudes even on PDF. We should not let the acrimony of the current geopolitics blind us to the shared heritage and perhaps even a shared future. Just look at the European countries' change of heart about each other; Imran Khan has pointed out that.

Culturally, Indians and Pakistanis are like estranged cousins but both countries still share a lot more with each other than with the Chinese. The reaction in Pakistan about India's Covid catastrophe is genuine and I bet the reaction would not be the same had covid disaster been in China or even Iran or Afghanistan. Geographical and genetic ties between the vast majority of Pakistanis who live close to Indian border and the north Indian can't be wished away. And I say 'vast majority' deliberately. 

Anyone trying to form a separate identity for Pakistan tying with Pakistan's western neighbors is simply naïve. That is not how humanity works. Has never worked like that. Much smaller portions of Pakistanis have that deep cultural ties spanning thousands of years with Afghanistan or Iran, let alone with China. 

I believe Pakistan is becoming a different identity; something which shares a lot more with north India than other places but still a delightfully different identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

There is no camaraderie between the good-natured Pakistanis and evil Indians.
Coronavirus is doing to India what internet Hindus do to social media users. I have no sympathy towards Indians, you are reaping what you sowed under Modi's leadership, utter arrogance, and brutal crimes against the Muslim minority. Now feel the helplessness watching your loved ones gasp for air and die slowly and painfully just as the whole of India watched innocent Muslims being lynched and killed in front of their helpless families.




Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

a saying,"no good trees bring about bad fruits" & vice versa.
From the OP if he had hates against anyone he is already a bad tree.
So dont believe a bad tree would bring abut good fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Jackdaws said:


> Nah, would hardly post here though. Now that I am stuck at home for a while there is only so much Netflix one can watch.
> 
> That's good to hear.


So pdf is a choice between Netflix  helps protect you from COVID I guess. Perhaps India should offer free vaccinations with a PDF account, it would keep us Pakistanis entertained too.


----------



## paritosh

To all, empathy nuanced is no empathy at all.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.


There can be no long term friendship as long as you dont solve the Kashmir issue, as for the crises time we are always ready to help on humanitarian basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

Thorough Pro said:


> There is no camaraderie between the good-natured Pakistanis and evil Indians.
> Coronavirus is doing to India what internet Hindus do to social media users. I have no sympathy towards Indians, you are reaping what you sowed under Modi's leadership, utter arrogance, and brutal crimes against the Muslim minority. Now feel the helplessness watching your loved ones gasp for air and die slowly and painfully just as the whole of India watched innocent Muslims being lynched and killed in front of their helpless families.



exactly, just see how mad godi media behave and millions millions of Indians, still at this point, on Twitter/Facebook/Youtube to troll on China and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bshifter

What's happening in India right now can be justifiably called karma. Idiots like @Jackdaws who have been sowing hatred towards China or the Chinese are now experiencing apocalypse inside India. Serves you right i say. By repeating that the virus originated in China despite facts have shown that Covid virus was already present in other parts of the world before China discovered it shows the unlimited hatred he harbors inside his evil soul. Now India is facing the biggest crisis like never seen before as the nation's healthcare system is crumbling for the whole world to see. He should be thankful to China who is willing to extend help to India in this dire situation. To people like that idiot i say let India burn down completely, to reasonable Indians i say may God save India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

truthfollower said:


> on the one hand Indian and Pakistani want to kill each other and here they are praying for each other, this is very confusing for me
> 
> 🤢
> 
> @Imran Khan


its very clear both are zaban ke bury dil ke bury nhi hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

bshifter said:


> What's happening in India right now can be justifiably called karma. Idiots like @Jackdaws who have been sowing hatred towards China or the Chinese are now experiencing apocalypse inside India. Serves you right i say. By repeating that the virus originated in China despite facts have shown that Covid virus was already present in other parts of the world before China discovered it shows the unlimited hatred he harbors inside his evil soul. Now India is facing the biggest crisis like never seen before as the nation's healthcare system is crumbling for the whole world to see. He should be thankful to China who is willing to extend help to India in this dire situation. To people like that idiot i say let India burn down completely, to reasonable Indians i say may God save India.





At least you believe in Karma or God or any such non-materialist metaphysical concepts


----------



## Maira La

lonelyman said:


> when hinduvta strong, they mock you, calling you terrorists, beggars, isolated all sorts of names, and calling surgical strike and total dismemberment on you
> 
> when they are on the knees due to incompetence, they praise you with a few words, turning your against each other, how clever!



Sadly, cheap chanakya techniques still work in 2021.

The other day OP was talking about how Bengali Muslims are worse than dogs and all the horrible things that need to be done to them.

And now see him bask in Pakistani empathy.

Anyways I think this Hindu-Pakistani bhai bhai and China as a common enemy was tried during Ayub Khan's regime. Didn't work back then, I see no reason it will work now amidst stronger Hindutva sentiments. They can keep trying though, I guess, good luck? Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bshifter

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> At least you believe in Karma or God or any such non-materialist metaphysical concepts


Believe it or not does not matter. The karma concept traces back in the Buddhism and Hinduism religion. Indians here often speak of Karma, but when India is crumbling Indians won't even mention it.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tower9

No doubt the behavior of many of the Chinese members has been disappointing but to be fair, some of the Indian pdf members display great cruelty whenever tragic things happen to the Chinese people as well, particularly the OP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> China's population centres are wayyy far from India....Distance matters when it comes to evoking concerns among the population of another nation....and the racial difference on both side of the Himalayas is huge...partly influenced by the Himalayan disease border... (pure South Asians donot feel comfortable living above 2,000 metres in height) while pure Mongoloids donot come down lower than 1600 metres due to the low immunity to diseases prevalent in subcontinent......
> 
> and Pakistani culture even if not identical is for the most part recognizable for majority of Indians....major Pakistani population centres are also below 500 kms from many major population centres of India, beating inter-city distances within India in many cases
> 
> Many might might try to insinuate that Mongoloids may have lower empathy towards other human beings..But I donot think that's the case...When the Iranian conjoined twins lost their battle during surgery in 2003, Singaporean Chinese were crying inconsolably on the streets....we all saw those pictures on TV
> 
> The bigger problem is China is under the sway of Legalism. And worship of the State precedes everything, even if that means sensitivity towards fellow man's suffering is disregarded.....This is much different than Confucianism which takes a much kinder, balanced approach towards inter-human relationships


i guess the reason for this Chinese attitude towards indians are indians and their illogical rhetoric against all neighbors, not all countries are like Pakistan, despite that indians are still abusing Pakistan but Pakistanis want to help those poor indians who are suffering and its in Pakistan nature to help humanity, its also in our religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

Imran Khan said:


> its very clear both are zaban ke bury dil ke bury nhi hain


jo baat dil main hoti hai woi zaban per nae aati?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## War Thunder

truthfollower said:


> on the one hand Indian and Pakistani want to kill each other and here they are praying for each other, this is very confusing for me
> 
> 🤢
> 
> @Imran Khan




how old are you?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## War Thunder

serenity said:


> Indians we really now understand very well. At least most of them who are the Modi fans. Just like a Jew understands a German person who is hardcore supporter of Hitler, knows. Anyway for Pakistani, India like USA wants to drive China and Pakistan politics apart by first using people against politics. With China, the people don't care because it is not our focus. With Pakistan, they are just telling them we are all raping Muslim women and have killed millions and millions and locked up even more millions. So eventually the people will grow to hate and force government into taking different position. USA doesn't quite care about this with Pakistan but other middle eastern countries where China buys oil. India however does.
> 
> 
> 
> Defintely more on one side. This whole thread is horrible. It immediately calls Chinese people a certain way and tries to make nice with Pakistanis here. It tries to subtle way saying Pakistan and Indian are bhai bhai and we have warmth unlke those different looking guys over there who trust me are all like this and that. All men will be judged by God for both their actions and their stupidity too. Enjoy your wares of hatred and conflict... talking blah blah blah saying much and meaning and doing little.
> 
> Then claims all there is is gloating from Chinese side on this forum. Well I should remind that there is balance. Half gloat the other half don't and feel bad for those who lose lives and those effected. We don't owe India fake feel good messages. We don't owe this forum fake sentiments. Indians on this forum celebrate Chinese in harm and loss. But it is not representative of India.
> 
> Anyway I see again another thread is talking over these sorts of ideas of pushing people into liking or disliking. All USA, western nations and India does is push ideas on liking and disliking things. You sell conflict and hate.





Dude, there is no reason for anyone to hate an average Chinese.
My problem starts with your government and its policies and how this very government even rules over average Chinese like you.

The same is with Indians. There are plenty of trouble creators on the Internet and its not their fault either. They are fed that hate over the years through their media and bollywood. Their government benefits from it. They abuse Pakistanis, Pakistanis abuse them back and the cycle continues.

Does that affect how I look at an average Indian or Chinese?
No. I come across both plenty of times and I've never had any issues with how I dealt with them or how they did.


----------



## Jackdaws

tower9 said:


> No doubt the behavior of many of the Chinese members has been disappointing but to be fair, some of the Indian pdf members display great cruelty whenever tragic things happen to the Chinese people as well, particularly the OP.


Absolutely not. I have been quite encouraging toward any Chinese member who wishes to join their 100,000 Chinese citizens to ask for refuge in India. I support the Chinese Uighur citizens. My problem is with the CCP and its cheerleaders, not the simple average Chinese citizen who lives in Communist bondage without any freedom.


Maira La said:


> Sadly, cheap chanakya techniques still work in 2021.
> 
> The other day OP was talking about how Bengali Muslims are worse than dogs and all the horrible things that need to be done to them.
> 
> And now see him bask in Pakistani empathy.
> 
> Anyways I think this Hindu-Pakistani bhai bhai and China as a common enemy was tried during Ayub Khan's regime. Didn't work back then, I see no reason it will work now amidst stronger Hindutva sentiments. They can keep trying though, I guess, good luck? Lol.


When did I specifically say Bengali Muslims? Don't lie. I said Bangladesh is pretty much like a colony of India and the thread took off from there.


----------



## WinterFangs

Rip to all the fallen. I hope @colonel rajesh is still not denying the fact so many of his countrymen have died due to covid or have been affected by it.


----------



## War Thunder

Can we all just come down and agree to the fact that if any of us ever met the other in RL. We won't be exchanging fists and kicks but rather sitting down and telling/listening to stories?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

War Thunder said:


> Can we all just come down and agree to the fact that if any of us ever met the other in RL. We won't be exchanging fists and kicks but rather sitting down and telling/listening to stories?


Absolutely in real life all these clenched fists ready for a fight would change to hand shakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.



These stupid Pakistanis are the reason why we have never been able to go the extra mile required to plummet India. 

I hope this covid situation worsens in India and destroys its economy and population centers. because we all know , if India becomes strong , it will use its might against us. 

Death to India,, Especially Hindu Indians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

I despise both the Hindutvawadis and the Chinese Communists, but in the grand scheme of things, the latter are far worse and harmful to the Muslims than the former.
The Hindutvawadi is the devil we know.
China hates Islam and Muslims so much that despite knowing full well that what it is doing to the Uighurs will open it up to a barrage of criticism from the international community, and also potentially jeopardize its relations with Muslim countries and their populations which it is keen to strengthen relations with, it went ahead with it anyways.
Let’s be honest, there are a lot of people in the world who hate us Muslims. Hindutvawadis are just one such category of people. The Islamophobic European Far-Right are another. The Chinese Communists are another.
Each of them try to hurt us in a different way. The European anti-Muslim bigots constantly try to provoke us by publishing sacrilegious caricatures of our blessed Prophet. Various European countries have also banned some of our fundamental religious practices, like female veiling, infant male circumcision, animal sacrifice and Halal food, and even minarets on mosques.
The Hindutvawadi, no matter how fanatical, doesn’t steep that low. They don’t want to ban the burqa or the practice of khatna or even the calling of adhan on loudspeaker. Nor do they dare commit sacrilege against our Prophet and our Quran.
I think the reason is because the Hindutvawadi, unlike the European anti-Muslim bigot or the Chinese communist, has religious sensibilities of his own.
So the real threat of the Hindutvawadi to us Muslims is not in terms of our freedom to practice our Religion, but a danger of harming us socially, politically and economically.
The Chinese Communist have taken their anti-Muslim bigotry to genocidal levels. They justify their mass detention of millions of Uighur Muslims in the name of rooting out religious extremism. Of course, they have exploited that term by using it vaguely. In reality, they are detaining people for things like keeping Arabic names, growing a beard, wearing a skullcap, going to the mosque regularly, fasting in Ramadan, not drinking beer or eating pork, and the like. According to the Chinese Communists, these are examples of “religious extremism”!


----------



## pakpride00090

And be very cautious Pakistanis , 

These Indians following the philosophy of Chanakya are using this covid excuse to sour our relationship with chinese ... Don't fall for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

pakpride00090 said:


> And be very cautious Pakistanis ,
> 
> These Indians following the philosophy of Chanakya are using this covid excuse to sour our relationship with chinese ... Don't fall for it..





Dude, relax. This is an online forum and none of us can make or break our states's friendship nor enmity with anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

War Thunder said:


> Dude, there is no reason for anyone to hate an average Chinese.
> My problem starts with your government and its policies and how this very government even rules over average Chinese like you.


Chinese government doesn't rule over you and the majority of the Chinese people are happy with this government, so what is your problem?


----------



## War Thunder

beijingwalker said:


> Chinese government doesn't rule over you and the majority of the Chinese people are happy with this government, so what is your problem?



How do you know majority are happy when any one speaks against it simply disappears.
Where is Jack Ma again?

I just don't like this type of authoritarianism regardless of where it is in the world.
That also does not mean I have anything good to say about the western concept of DemoCrazy.

At the same time I simply cannot look at your regime in any good way until it clarifies its position on Uyghur treatment, and there is enough evidence to prove your government is not as evil as it's coming out to be on the social media and all. I would understand if it was limited to social media. But actual state sponsored groups who have visited that place from Indonesia have expressed severe concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

pakpride00090 said:


> These stupid Pakistanis are the reason why we have never been able to go the extra mile required to plummet India.
> 
> I hope this covid situation worsens in India and destroys its economy and population centers. because we all know , if India becomes strong , it will use its might against us.
> 
> Death to India,, Especially Hindu Indians .


Unfortunately, there are enough Indians who feel the same way about Pakistan. And the countries will continue to be held hostage to such narratives.


----------



## beijingwalker

War Thunder said:


> How do you know majority are happy when any one speaks against it simply disappears.


I m China , I know how my people feel, and global survey orgnizations also have long term study on it.








Long-term survey reveals Chinese government satisfaction


Ash Center research team unveils findings from long-term public opinion survey.




news.harvard.edu






War Thunder said:


> I just don't like this type of authoritarianism regardless of where it is in the world.
> That also does not mean I have anything good to say about the western concept of DemoCrazy.


This is your problem, and we can't help, haters gonna hate.


----------



## VkdIndian

pakpride00090 said:


> These stupid Pakistanis are the reason why we have never been able to go the extra mile required to plummet India.
> 
> I hope this covid situation worsens in India and destroys its economy and population centers. because we all know , if India becomes strong , it will use its might against us.
> 
> Death to India,, Especially Hindu Indians .


Pretty intense emotions out there? 

You hate all people following a certain religion?

Care to explain how your thoughts are different from that of Hitler and Nazis?
If not then you know what you are.


----------



## tower9

Jackdaws said:


> Absolutely not. I have been quite encouraging toward any Chinese member who wishes to join their 100,000 Chinese citizens to ask for refuge in India. I support the Chinese Uighur citizens. My problem is with the CCP and its cheerleaders, not the simple average Chinese citizen who lives in Communist bondage without any freedom.
> 
> When did I specifically say Bengali Muslims? Don't lie. I said Bangladesh is pretty much like a colony of India and the thread took off from there.


You’re not a reasonable person and you constantly flamebait and use inflammatory language


----------



## Jackdaws

tower9 said:


> You’re not a reasonable person and you constantly flamebait and use inflammatory language


You are entitled to your opinion and perception.


----------



## comci

Maira La said:


> The OP is clever, gotta admit. The threads purpose is to drive a wedge between Pakistani and Chinese posters and turn this into China bashing thread.
> 
> Most Pakistani posters fell for it. I can assure you guys OP has no soft spot for Pakistan no matter what he says. I've seen his post for years, he's the worst kind among politically conscious Indians.
> 
> No big deal though, it's just a forum. But India uses media propaganda in real life to create similar effects. It's information warfare that makes you let your psychological guard down.
> 
> @N.Siddiqui


 
The Op is clever but it is not his suspicious brotherhood plea which is needed to be worried. It is the many pakistani sympathisers who approved his plea. At least chinese should be grateful to Jackdaw for uncovering the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

comci said:


> The Op is clever but it is not his suspicious brotherhood plea which is needed to be worried. It is the many pakistani sympathisers who approved his plea. At least chinese should be grateful to Jackdaw for uncovering the truth.


Chinese should be grateful to Indians for a variety of things


----------



## comci

Jackdaws said:


> Chinese should be grateful to Indians for a variety of things



Yes, chinese are grateful to you , starting with me.


----------



## Maira La

comci said:


> The Op is clever but it is not his suspicious brotherhood plea which is needed to be worried. It is the many pakistani sympathisers who approved his plea. At least chinese should be grateful to Jackdaw for uncovering the truth.



Can't disagree.

Reality is Indians don't hate Chinese as much as they hate Pakistanis. They believe they are supposed to own Pakistan and Islam has taken it away. They occasionally use the brotherhood plea as a soft power approach to keep Pakistanis in their Desi orbit. Pakistanis generally fall for it.

It's funny though that the day OP opened this thread I saw another thread in an Indian defence forum where they were casually chatting about trafficking Pakistani women into India for marriage, and how beautiful Punjabi vs Pathan vs Baloch women are. So much for brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Maira La said:


> The OP is clever, gotta admit. The threads purpose is to drive a wedge between Pakistani and Chinese posters and turn this into China bashing thread.
> 
> Most Pakistani posters fell for it. I can assure you guys OP has no soft spot for Pakistan no matter what he says. I've seen his post for years, he's the worst kind among politically conscious Indians.
> 
> No big deal though, it's just a forum. But India uses media propaganda in real life to create similar effects. It's information warfare that makes you let your psychological guard down.
> 
> @N.Siddiqui







The point is, WHERE it matters, the brotherhood is ONLY between Pakistan and China. Where it matters, the enemy of Pakistan is ONLY india. That is the reality. A few random posters on PDF mean NOTHING.


Maira La said:


> Can't disagree.
> 
> Reality is Indians don't hate Chinese as much as they hate Pakistanis. They believe they are supposed to own Pakistan and Islam has taken it away. They occasionally use the brotherhood plea as a soft power approach to keep Pakistanis in their Desi orbit. Pakistanis generally fall for it.
> 
> It's funny though that the day OP opened this thread I saw another thread in an Indian defence forum where they were casually chatting about trafficking Pakistani women into India for marriage, and how beautiful Punjabi vs Pathan vs Baloch women are. So much for brotherhood.







What do you expect from indians? indian women are by FAR the MOST ugliest women on earth whereas Pakistanis girls are some of the most prettiest and most beautiful. Hence the gangus fantasize about them. indian females make you want to.......... 




Another reason for indian male insecurity:






BBC News - Condoms 'too big' for Indian men







news.bbc.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Varunastra

Maira La said:


> Can't disagree.
> 
> Reality is Indians don't hate Chinese as much as they hate Pakistanis. They believe they are supposed to own Pakistan and Islam has taken it away. They occasionally use the brotherhood plea as a soft power approach to keep Pakistanis in their Desi orbit. Pakistanis generally fall for it.
> 
> It's funny though that the day OP opened this thread I saw another thread in an Indian defence forum where they were casually chatting about trafficking Pakistani women into India for marriage, and how beautiful Punjabi vs Pathan vs Baloch women are. So much for brotherhood.


Da*aq did I just read! 
Speaking on hate, the average Indian hates China far more than Pakistan nowdays. The Chinese incursion in Ladakh and the chinese origin virus causing so much suffering doesn't help that reputation. There is really not much reason to hate Pakistan at this time. 
Poor people don't have time to hate either.


----------



## Maira La

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Da*aq did I just read!
> Speaking on hate, the average Indian hates China far more than Pakistan nowdays. The Chinese incursion in Ladakh and the chinese origin virus causing so much suffering doesn't help that reputation. There is really not much reason to hate Pakistan at this time.
> Poor people don't have time to hate either.



Admit it, Islam, Muslim and Pakistan are three things Indians hate the most. Most Indians understand the India vs China thing is a geopolitical problem and not an inherent hatred against Chinese people (apart from racism), and it's nothing like the visceral hatred towards Muslims especially Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Pakistanis and Chinese may have some disagreements but nothing that can’t be handled on the table.

As for India, neutralizing it is crucial in securing world peace. It’s a huge nation filled with a population even crazier and more dangerous than the North Koreans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Maira La said:


> They occasionally use the brotherhood plea as a soft power approach to keep Pakistanis in their Desi orbit. Pakistanis generally fall for it.



i wish we could have made Arabic the national language and cut off the linguistic link between Pakistan and india, and bring an end to this desi bakwaas.



Maira La said:


> It's funny though that the day OP opened this thread I saw another thread in an Indian defence forum where they were casually chatting about trafficking Pakistani women into India for marriage, and how beautiful Punjabi vs Pathan vs Baloch women are. So much for brotherhood.



typical indian mentality. there was a video that went viral a few weeks back when some radical indian hindus were talking about luring muslim girls into becoming their girlfriend and making them renounce Islam later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Maira La said:


> Admit it, Islam, Muslim and Pakistan are three things Indians hate the most. Most Indians understand the India vs China thing is a geopolitical problem and not an inherent hatred against Chinese people (apart from racism), and it's nothing like the visceral hatred towards Muslims especially Pakistan.


Yeah right we all hate muslims and islam that's why we have the second largest muslim population in the world which will become the largest by 2060. Right? fake media figures right? 





https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...ations-and-the-10-largest-muslim-populations/


PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> typical indian mentality. there was a video that went viral a few weeks back when some radical indian hindus were talking about luring muslim girls into becoming their girlfriend and making them renounce Islam later on.


Yeah and should we start judging islam and muslims on what some radical islamist terrorist says? If you want to hate you'll see only hate everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> *COVID-19: Pakistan allows over-flight of EU aid plane to India*
> Read more At:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19: Pakistan allows over-flight of EU aid plane to India
> 
> 
> Islamabad [Pakistan], April 29 (ANI): In a rare friendly gesture, Pakistan on Thursday allowed the over-flight of the European Union (EU) plane, delivering medical supplies to India to tackle COVID-19 crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aninews.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *China blocks shipment carrying medical assistance to India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China blocks shipment carrying medical assistance to India; Over 80 lakh people register for vaccination; more
> 
> 
> As the world comes forward to help India combat the second wave of Covid-19, China has stopped the shipment carrying medical assistance to India. China cited a cargo ban order to block the shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Pakistan


I hope you remember and tell your countrymen. Pakistan and India's enemy is not the Indian people but the Indian politicians. They kill you and innocent Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Trango Towers said:


> I hope you remember and tell your countrymen. Pakistan and India's enemy is not the Indian people but the Indian politicians. They kill you and innocent Pakistanis.



Wrong, it IS the Indian people. They voted for Modi en masse. It's a country of a billion terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Yeah and should we start judging islam and muslims on what some radical islamist terrorist says? If you want to hate you'll see only hate everywhere



i hate india because it has been the source of terrorism since 1947 in order to fulfil its Akand Bharat wet dreams. look at india's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Yeah right we all hate muslims and islam that's why we have the second largest muslim population in the world which will become the largest by 2060. Right? fake media figures right?



Yeah the most numerous of persecuted Muslim population anywhere. It's like European Jews during pre-WW2 Europe. Only a new country (like Israel for Euro Jews) can solve this problem.


----------



## Varunastra

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> and how am i terrorist? teri maa ko to aakh bhi nahi mari.
> 
> i hate india because it has been the source of terrorism since 1947 in order to fulfil its Akand Bharat wet dreams. look at india's history.


Abe thik se padh le, where did I accuse you of being a terrorist?. My point is just not to judge an entire populace by what a few are preaching/doing.


Maira La said:


> Yeah the most numerous of persecuted Muslim population anywhere. It's like European Jews during pre-WW2 Europe. Only a new country (like Israel for Euro Jews) can solve this problem.


  yeah persecuted that's why they become presidents, vice presidents, chief of intelligence bureau, un ambassadors, entrepreneurs, Engineers, doctors, ....


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Abe thik se padh le, where did I accuse you of being a terrorist?



you are right, i am sorry. i got it wrong.



UDAYCAMPUS said:


> My point is just not to judge an entire populace by what a few are preaching/doing.



these are the same games that fool most Pakistanis every single time. Pakistanis in general are way too forgiving and foolish when it comes to india. meanwhile, india picks a man like Modi to become it PM, who played a big part in the Muslims that were butchered in Gujarat, and its most indians that picked an anti-Islam party like BJP (back to back election wins). most of them support the NRC and CAA stuff. they support the oppression of Kashmir, the violation of Pakistan's sovereignty (such as 26th February 2019), etc. 

the indian people are the real problem, the disease. the indian politicians and media are just the symptoms.


UDAYCAMPUS said:


> yeah persecuted that's why they become presidents, vice presidents, chief of intelligence bureau, un ambassadors, entrepreneurs, Engineers, doctors, ....



then why does a party linked to the RSS and many of its top members are influenced by the RSS keep winning elections? you can clearly see the anti-Islam, anti-Muslim, anti-Pakistan, and anti-Bangladesh agenda that RSS have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> you are right, i am sorry. i got it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> these are the same games that fool most Pakistanis every single time. Pakistanis in general are way too forgiving and foolish when it comes to india. meanwhile, india picks a man like Modi to become it PM, who played a big part in the Muslims that were butchered in Gujarat, and its most indians that picked an anti-Islam party like BJP (back to back election wins). most of them support the NRC and CAA stuff. they support the oppression of Kashmir, the violation of Pakistan's sovereignty (such as 26th February 2019), etc.
> 
> the indian people are the real problem, the disease. the indian politicians and media are just the symptoms.


There are myriad reasons for support of a party, don't think everyone who voted did so for his alleged roles in Gujarat riots or hoping that they will oppress Kashmiris. Economic promises, incompetence of other parties, foreign policy, the list goes on, that can influence someone to vote. The point is the same, how can you be so blind to basically accuse an entire populace for all wrongs?


----------



## Maira La

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> yeah persecuted that's why they become presidents, vice presidents, chief of intelligence bureau, un ambassadors, entrepreneurs, Engineers, doctors, ....



Come back when you have Muslims in positions that actually matter, like PM, Army chief, head of RAW etc.
Pre-WW2 Europe too had lots of rich Jews and government Jews but persecution continued because society hated them like you hate Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Maira La said:


> Come back when you have Muslims in positions that actually matter, like PM, Army chief, head of RAW etc.
> Pre-WW2 Europe too had lots of rich Jews and government Jews but persecution continued because society hated them like you hate Muslims.


So head of Intelligence Bureau and even President is not good enough along with the countless civil servants? Like anyone can become  We had sikh and Parsi army chiefs, what makes you think muslim will be an exception? i get it you have made up your mind whatever examples I might find won't change anything.
PS - Indian army sets up sarv dharma sthals, read about it if you doubt secularism


----------



## comci

Maira La said:


> Can't disagree.
> 
> Reality is Indians don't hate Chinese as much as they hate Pakistanis. They believe they are supposed to own Pakistan and Islam has taken it away. They occasionally use the brotherhood plea as a soft power approach to keep Pakistanis in their Desi orbit. Pakistanis generally fall for it.
> 
> It's funny though that the day OP opened this thread I saw another thread in an Indian defence forum where they were casually chatting about trafficking Pakistani women into India for marriage, and how beautiful Punjabi vs Pathan vs Baloch women are. So much for brotherhood.



China is busy to confront the western world lead by USA. All focus and effort are aimed to be the number one and to defeat the USA. Cant afford to get distract by petty stuffs like pity for your enemies. Showing merci to your enemies only prolong the conflict and endangered oneself. East asian mentality like the Chinese is so much different than south asian mentality. Emotion is fine unless it is too much of a distraction to achieve the primary goals. Look at China's achievements of the last 20 years. You think there was any room for emotions? Hell, no. It was pure cold blood calculations and having the guts to take the opportunity even if it means to disbalance the existing power.

I live in western Europe. There is no days without mentioning China, Chiiiinaaaa, Cynnnaaaa in the European news. Pretty much obsession with everything China related news especially since western countries are dependent on China's manufacturing power for electronic products, masks, tools etc. 

As some posters mentioned, there are so much social and cultural affinity between Pakistan and India which is true in essence. Both nation enjoyed Bollywood stuff. Why not make peace with each others? After all both countries are located in the same region and have lived with each others for thousends of years prior the arrival of the islam. There would be no need for China to help Pakistan in the international arena. That effort would be best spend in China's direct sphere of influence culture/region. Lets face it , Pakistan just need to be honest and ask themselves what have China and Pakistan in common compared with Pakistan and india?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

comci said:


> Yes, chinese are grateful to you , starting with me.


You are welcome.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> don't think everyone who voted did so for his alleged roles in Gujarat riots



shows the lack of moral compass in indians that they voted him in despite having the Gujarat riots on his CV



UDAYCAMPUS said:


> or hoping that they will oppress Kashmiris.



go online and see how ecstatic indians were when article 370 went up in smoke, and when 1.5 years of lockdown happened in Kashmir, and how the indians always support their troops crimes in Kashmir. naturally they know by voting in a right wing party the indians know that they are going to be even more aggressive with the Kashmiris, and they proved that to be true with article 370 and Kashmir lockdown.



UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Economic promises, incompetence of other parties, foreign policy, the list goes on, that can influence someone to vote.



there are other parties they could have voted in, or protested en masse when article 370 and Kashmir lockdowns happened. or when NRC and CAA happened. instead most indians supported all that, and shows that the population is complicit in their crimes.


----------



## Jackdaws

Maira La said:


> Admit it, Islam, Muslim and Pakistan are three things Indians hate the most. Most Indians understand the India vs China thing is a geopolitical problem and not an inherent hatred against Chinese people (apart from racism), and it's nothing like the visceral hatred towards Muslims especially Pakistan.


Rubbish.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Jackdaws said:


> Rubbish.



then go check out the RSS and which parties its ideologues join and support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> then go check out the RSS and which parties its ideologues join and support.


What % of Indians are members of RSS? Less than 1%


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Jackdaws said:


> What % of Indians are members of RSS? Less than 1%



yet most of them vote for politicians and parties that are linked to RSS, and never protest en masse to stop Kashmir lockdown, article 370 abrogation, CAA, NRC, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> yet most of them vote for politicians and parties that are linked to RSS, and never protest en masse to stop Kashmir lockdown, article 370 abrogation, CAA, NRC, etc.


Lots of protests against CAA and NRC. And what does abrogation of an Article in the Indian Constitution have to do with Pakistan? And many Indians were against the lockdown although I concede many Indians were extremely happy and vocal about the lockdown. I for one, have supported the Kashmiri's right to peacefully protest and demonstrate against the Indian State.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Jackdaws said:


> Lots of protests against CAA and NRC.



wasnt the majority that protested against it. i keep saying the word "majority" and you keep ignoring it.



Jackdaws said:


> And what does abrogation of an Article in the Indian Constitution have to do with Pakistan?



what have Pakistan and india been fighting over all these decades? lets say for arguments sake that Pakistan isnt relevant to this, but Kashmiris are relevant. they werent asked about article 370, and immediately a 1.5 year lockdown happened to stop them showing what they think.



Jackdaws said:


> And many Indians were against the lockdown



most were happy with the lockdown and supported it. i keep saying the word "majority" and you keep ignoring it.


----------



## Trango Towers

Maira La said:


> Wrong, it IS the Indian people. They voted for Modi en masse. It's a country of a billion terrorists.


The average man is dumb. They also voted trump Ronald Reagan and Boris Johnson and for brexit


----------



## comci

Jackdaws said:


> You are welcome.



Only grateful for the stunt you have pulled.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> wasnt the majority that protested against it. i keep saying the word "majority" and you keep ignoring it.
> 
> 
> 
> what have Pakistan and india been fighting over all these decades? lets say for arguments sake that Pakistan isnt relevant to this, but Kashmiris are relevant. they werent asked about article 370, and immediately a 1.5 year lockdown happened to stop them showing what they think.
> 
> 
> 
> most were happy with the lockdown and supported it. i keep saying the word "majority" and you keep ignoring it.


Untrue. Majority didn't even vote for Modi. He got about 30 odd % of the vote. How do you know that majority supported CAA and NRC? 

Kashmiris were not even asked when 370 was imposed. Like most Indians, I also agree with the abrogation of Article 370. I also agree most Indians were fine / actively supported the Kashmir lockdown.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain

Jackdaws said:


> Kashmiris were not even asked when 370 was imposed. Like most Indians, I also agree with the abrogation of Article 370. I also agree most Indians were fine / actively supported the Kashmir lockdown.



so your opinion matters on Kashmir and 370. but Kashmiris dont, and they go through 1.5 years of lockdown. wonderful.


----------



## khansaheeb

Reichsmarschall said:


> Waiting for a day when those sentiments will be reciprocated by other side.


A snake will always bite no matter how close you are to it.


----------



## El Sidd

Jackdaws said:


> What % of Indians are members of RSS? Less than 1%


That's still 150 million people.

Afghanistan was invaded for hosting 1500 people deemed too hateful for world to prosper further.


----------



## lonelyman

Jackdaws said:


> Untrue. Majority didn't even vote for Modi. He got about 30 odd % of the vote. How do you know that majority supported CAA and NRC?
> 
> Kashmiris were not even asked when 370 was imposed. Like most Indians, I also agree with the abrogation of Article 370. I also agree most Indians were fine / actively supported the Kashmir lockdown.



*India’s ‘invisible and unwanted’ will suffer most from Covid - sculptor Sir Anish Kapoor*






*why you still keep caste system? 

isn't it blatantly discriminatory, based upon a person's birth, which he or she has no right to choose.*


----------



## Jackdaws

PakistaniAtBahrain said:


> so your opinion matters on Kashmir and 370. but Kashmiris dont, and they go through 1.5 years of lockdown. wonderful.


Not really. No one saw it coming - not those who supported it and not those who opposed the abrogation of Article 370. It's been discussed since at least 1990.


El Sidd said:


> That's still 150 million people.
> 
> Afghanistan was invaded for hosting 1500 people deemed too hateful for world to prosper further.


Maths? 10% would be 150 million not 1%.


----------



## KaiserX

Who cares about Gangedesh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Smoke

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.



As humbling as it feels reading your post, unfortunately your peers are of a different mind. After reading the majority of the views of the members of a certain indian defence forum, I feel rather conflicted. A lot of your country-persons believe that our sympathy for your losses is actually a mockery in disguise.. how does one counter a claim like that?

A lot of your country men are also on a mission to apparently expose Pakistan's true COVID count, and that we are hiding everything and are engaged in false reporting, and they desperately need material to show Pakistani's just how doomed they are. They are also enjoying and dreaming of our demise, that all of us should die.


----------



## Jackdaws

Smoke said:


> As humbling as it feels reading your post, unfortunately your peers are of a different mind. After reading the majority of the views of the members of a certain indian defence forum, I feel rather conflicted. A lot of your country-persons believe that our sympathy for your losses is actually a mockery in disguise.. how does one counter a claim like that?
> 
> A lot of your country men are also on a mission to apparently expose Pakistan's true COVID count, and that we are hiding everything and are engaged in false reporting, and they desperately need material to show Pakistani's just how doomed they are. They are also enjoying and dreaming of our demise, that all of us should die.


I know. Andhbhakts are Andhbhakts. One can't help a lost cause. When they are not doing this, they are finding out how Gandhi and Nehru were actually pro Pakistani, Taj Mahal is a Hindu temple and Nathruram Godse was a great patriot. It's like those Republican voters who are convinced election was stolen from Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smoke

Jackdaws said:


> I know. Andhbhakts are Andhbhakts. One can't help a lost cause. When they are not doing this, they are finding out how Gandhi and Nehru were actually pro Pakistani, Taj Mahal is a Hindu temple and Nathruram Godse was a great patriot. It's like those Republican voters who are convinced election was stolen from Trump.



Wow ok, I was not aware of that, thank you for clearing that up. I saw the video, makes a lot of sense but I won't make fun of it. Aren't they just people who are hyper patriots? Would you say Arnab Goswami is also one and the same?


----------



## War Thunder

pakpride00090 said:


> These stupid Pakistanis are the reason why we have never been able to go the extra mile required to plummet India.
> 
> I hope this covid situation worsens in India and destroys its economy and population centers. because we all know , if India becomes strong , it will use its might against us.
> 
> Death to India,, Especially Hindu Indians .




Wow. You must be a real asshole in real life.
Only a low lifer with no positive contribution in his own life and the ones around him can conjure up a statement of this sort and feel proud while delivering it.

People like you who fail to overcome your own little dumb selves can't plummet anyone, let alone another country.


beijingwalker said:


> I m China , I know how my people feel, and global survey orgnizations also have long term study on it.
> 
> This is your problem, and we can't help, haters gonna hate.



Dude I have lived in places that claim to be the happiest places to live for their people.
Why? Because any one criticizing the government or the policies in those places would quickly get a fine.

Answer a simple question:
*Can any Chinese citizen criticize your regime and it's policies and still stay alive or not disappear?*
Where is Jack Ma once again?


----------



## beijingwalker

War Thunder said:


> Answer a simple question:
> *Can any Chinese citizen criticize your regime and it's policies and still stay alive or not disappear?*
> Where is Jack Ma once again?


China also has her share of government critics, many of them are celebrities. but we Chinese never criticize or blame other for being able to do so, we give constructive criticism and offer solutions, cause we know it's always the easiest thing to criticize and blame others when you yourself don't have to do their job. and that's why we grow and develop so fast, and so called democracies spend all their time finger pointing and making circles, going nowhere.


----------



## Jackdaws

Smoke said:


> Wow ok, I was not aware of that, thank you for clearing that up. I saw the video, makes a lot of sense but I won't make fun of it. Aren't they just people who are hyper patriots? Would you say Arnab Goswami is also one and the same?


Arnab is a known baiter and a lapdog of the current Govt. Nope, they are mostly jingoistic and think sloganeering is patriotism. What is patriotic about paying a Pakistani to appear on your panel and then shouting at him?


----------



## Jackdaws

This thing is going to viral soon - a Pakistani singer's message for India 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## IceCold

Betonic said:


> This is how Indians repaid Pakistani kindness
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479888231877521414By gloating about Pakistani deaths
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479888231877521414What a shitty culture


We don't expect anything better from the likes of them however this should be an eye-opener for the likes of Mumbati type libturds here in Pakistan to wake up and smell the coffee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

It's not healthy to go through life looking at it through the prism of trolls. Been there, done that, outgrew the t-shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## peagle

Jackdaws said:


> A few days ago - there was a sense of camaraderie between Indian and Pak posters which I haven't seen. From cricketers in Pak on social media to many members like @Imran Khan @Musings @Iltutmish @Indus Pakistan looked at the Covid crisis in India from a humanitarian perspective and rose above differences.
> 
> Thanks to multiple Chinese posters now gloating and enjoying the current state of the crisis in India to score cheap points on the dead bodies of Indian citizens (because of a virus that originated and was spread because of the CCP), at least Indian posters must not forget that when it mattered, the average Pakistani stood by us. There might be a few expections, but by and large this is true. For that we should always be thankful.



Pakistan stood by you in 1962, by not attacking when you were down.
Your payback was 1971.
A knife in the back.

It appears the Chinese are more intelligent, and the Pakistanis are dumb idiots. 
Indian's were cheering, when initially covid19 hit Pakistan hard.

Indians are great, I truly love them, I know so many, 
but only individually,
India the nation, and India the state is never to be trusted because the collective mind-set is full of hate.

The Chinese know what they are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

peagle said:


> Pakistan stood by you in 1962, by not attacking when you were down.
> Your payback was 1971.
> A knife in the back.
> 
> It appears the Chinese are more intelligent, and the Pakistanis are dumb idiots.
> Indian's were cheering, when initially covid19 hit Pakistan hard.
> 
> Indians are great, I truly love them, I know so many,
> but only individually,
> India the nation, and India the state is never to be trusted because the collective mind-set is full of hate.
> 
> The Chinese know what they are doing.


I meant what I said. That was and remains my personal view.


----------



## Brar

You got the indian andh bhakts and then you have the pakistani version of indian bhakts. Both hate eachother, and they dont even realise how similar they are. Seems this forum has plenty of both. In the real world, indians and Pakistanis get along just fine. At least that is my experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

